# Remplacer le disque dur d'un iBook G4



## mordicus (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

 Je viens de voir sur le forum des retours d'expérience intéressant au sujet des remplacements de disque dur interne pour portable, mais je n'ai rien vu sur les iBook.

 Voilà, j'ai un iBook G4 avec un disque dur qui rame (4200rpm), et j'aimerais bien installer un Travelstar 7k60 (7200 rpm). Le vendeur d'un magasin Apple m'a dit que c'était possible mais qu'il y avait un risque de surchauffe...

 Quelles sont vos opinions ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà changer le disque dur interne d'un ibook G4 pour un modèle du genre ? (7200rpm) ? 

 Autre question: quelqu'un sait-il où l'on peut trouver des documents (avec image) expliquant la manip ? Mon IBook est déjà hors garantie, donc je n'ai "rien" à perdre, et ce n'est pas deux tours de vis qui vont m'arrêter...

  Merci !


----------



## chupastar (7 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi je suis intérressé alors je me suis penché sur le problème depuis un moment, je n'ai plus les liens mais apparemment le 7k60 ne chauffe pas plus que le disque d'origine, idem pour la consomation du portable.

Pour démonter ton iBook le liens est là .

Sinon tapes 7k60 dans la recherche du forum, le sujet a été abordé plusieurs fois, je pense que tu devrais trouver des choses.

Et fait nous part de tes impressions une fois la manip effectuée!


----------



## mordicus (7 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour le lien du démontage.

 La manip, c'est en fait pour l'Ibook de mon père. Il s'est renseigné de son côté, et il paraît qu'à Surcouf ils le changement de disque dur pour 20¤ (mais j'ignore s'il ne faut acheter le disque chez eux...). Si je le fais moi-même, je vous donnerai mes impressions.

 Sinon, j'ai regardé des forum US, et le résultat est clair: tous ceux qui ont changé leur dd interne avec un 7k60 ont des performances extra et sont hyper heureux... donc rien que ça, ça donne envie!


----------



## chupastar (7 Décembre 2004)

Oui, tu trouveras aussi pas mal d'articles français où ils parlent de gain de performance assez exceptionnel. Et en plus tu y gagnerais en espace disque, donc que du bon.


----------



## doojay (7 Décembre 2004)

cci concerne les PB mais je penses que c'est sensiblement la même chose:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80243


----------



## Chococed (7 Décembre 2004)

moi je viens de switcher et je pense qu'il vaut mieus attendre la fin de la garantia apple (1 an ) pour envisager le changemnt de DD de min ibook


----------



## LeProf (7 Décembre 2004)

C'est clair qu'au vu des manipulations à effectuer, moi qui suis aussi déjà interessé par l'échange du DD de mon tout jeune ibook (1jour de vie), je vais attendre la fin de garantie ou bien le faire faire dans un apple center agréé.
D'ailleurs dans ce dernier cas, je me pose la question de savoir si on peut leur faire faire la manipulation sans faire sauter la garantie, étant donné quec'est eux qui la réalise ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

le lien indique que l'ibook est le plus chaud des portables a demonter...  :rose:


----------



## mordicus (8 Décembre 2004)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs dans ce dernier cas, je me pose la question de savoir si on peut leur faire faire la manipulation sans faire sauter la garantie, étant donné quec'est eux qui la réalise ?


 Sur un forum américain j'ai lu que "oui", si c'est un magasin Apple (ou agréé) qui le fait, normalement la garantie ne saute pas (et heureusement!). Mais rien ne coûte de poser la question en passant au magasin, avant se lancer l'opération. 

 D'après ce que se sais, au centre Apple de Surcouf (Paris) c'est 20¤ pour le changement d'un DD. Mais j'ignore s'il faut avoir acheté le nouvau DD chez eux pour cela....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

20¤ ce serait raisonnable si le DD vient pas de chez eux

puisque ce genre de manip serait garantie...


----------



## mordicus (9 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> 20¤ ce serait raisonnable si le DD vient pas de chez eux puisque ce genre de manip serait garantie...


 :casse:
 Zut! J'ai pu vérifier l'info auprès d'un ami qui est passé à Surcouf y'a pas longtemps et en fait les 20¤ ce serait uniquement pour changer la mémoire... pour un disque dur, apparemment ce serait un poil plus cher: 29¤ (voir site Surcouf, rubrique "Service": ici )
 La présentation de la page service laisse entendre que l'on peut demander l'installation de n'importe quel composant indépendamment du lieu d'achat (puisque les "services" se commandent comme des produits). Dans le cas d'un ibook, on perdrait 30¤ mais on doit gagner une bonne heure (minimum). Par contre, je me demande si la garantie ne saute pas immédiatement en passant par eux... se renseigner.


----------



## ultimate2 (29 Décembre 2004)

J'ai essayé de démonter mon ibook pour changer de disque dur (passer à un hitachi 60Go à 7200 trs/min), mais j'ai vite arrêté ma tentative.

Démonter les vis, c'est facile  . Retirer la carte airport, ouvrir la trappe à ram, déconnecter le clavier, c'est un jeu d'enfant  .

Mais le déclipsage du plastique  !... Comment faire  ? J'ai essayé avec un tournevis :mouais: , mais en voulant faire levier on laisse des traces sur le plastique  . Rien de très grave, mais il vallait mieux arrêter avant de faire des dégats.

Si j'habitais à Paris, j'irais chez surcouf... mais près de chez moi, je ne connais pas d'entreprises fiables, et quitte à faire des conneries, autant les faire soi-même!

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà démonté son ibook?


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

Je ne sais plus où j'ai vu ça mais il me semble bien qu'on peut utiliser des carte téléphonique taillée en biseau pour ouvrir l'iBook.

Des témoignages m'intéresserais aussi.


----------



## Fogi (30 Décembre 2004)

Yes. J'ai démonté mon iBook G4 1 Ghz pour remplacer le DD 4200 par un 60 Go à 5400 seulement mais avec 16 Mo de cache...OS X n'en revient pas...et moi non plus, tout est largement plus réactif...
les fenêtres, la copie des dossiers, Photoshop !!!!

Pour le démontage, il est expliqué sur quelques sites mais apparemment les assemblages et emplacement des vis different selon les modèles...  
Avoir de la place, de la méthode pour tout bien repérer, ne pas être enrhumé ce jour là car un éternuement sur les 35 vis minuscules et c'est la cata, et enfin des doigts de fée. Mais c'est largement faisable.

http://www.powerbook.fr/ibook/demontage/ibookg4/index.html
et
http://macbidouille.com/article.php?id=129

Bon courage !


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Et pour séparer les deux parties sous le clavier sans laisser de traces tu t'y est pris comment? Tournevis ou autre accessoires?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

un mauvais geste et tu niques le plastique

 29¤ c'est pas cher paye pour une telle manip chez surcouf


 par contre, la garantie saute c'est sur

 mais est ce qu'ils font ca de facon soignee ?

 car ca me ferait chier de les voir demonter un ibook comme ils montent les pc, ca fait peur a voir


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Oui, puis faut savoir si c'est bien le prix pour l'installation dans un portable et non pas dans une tour... (ce qui dans ce cas là serait très cher payé! Mais y en a qui n'y connaissent rien en informatique...).

Si quelqu'un à essayé qu'il fasse signe.


----------



## mordicus (30 Décembre 2004)

*Précisions importantes:*

Finalement j'ai fait le changement, mais je ne l'ai pas fait moi-même, par crainte de faire une bêtise. Il s'avère que les ibook G4 ne sont guère plus faciles à démonter que les anciens ibook, contrairement à ce que l'on raconte. Il faut tout démonter, tout dévisser pour pouvoir extraire le disque dur (donc pas facile à remonter), et la partie la plus critique reste en effet le déclipage de la coque à plastic, car elle feut se fendre facilement, et là je ne vous raconte pas la facture... Deux techniciens agréé Apple m'ont tassuré qu'il fallait pratiquement deux heures pour changer un disque dur sur un ibook (énormément de visses à retirer, et beaucoup de précaution à prendre). Ca ne se fait pas en 15 minutes, même quand on a l'habitude.

Autre nouvelle: *oubliez Surcouf !* Ils sont nuls et incompétents pour les mac, si bien que Apple leur a "interdit" de ne plus assurer de maintenance pour les mac. Mais ces idiots ne sont pas clairs... certains techniciens Surcouf m'ont répondu qu'ils pouvaient le faire, d'autre non. Ils ont essayé (je vous passe mes déboires: un technicien pas sûr de ce qu'il fait, et qui n'a pas les bons outils pour dévisser correctement l'ibook, et donc qui referme le portable après 4 heures passées à poiroter dans le magasin...  ). Par ailleurs, 29 ¤ c'est le prix théorique (pour un gros PC en fait). Au magasin, ils m'ont dit c'est 33 ¤, et si ça prend plus d'une demi-heure, alors ce sera 66 ¤ ! (car les techniciens facturent à la demi-heure et non au service, ils ne sont pas salariés, et donc au delà de 40 minutes ça compte pour 1 heure!... pas clair, Surcouf!  )

Bref, j'ai donc chercé un magasin Apple pour faire le remplacement du disque dur. Je suis passé à la boutique Macway: ils me disent "aucun problème", mais c'est 150 ¤ pour faire la manipe  ! (parce que, soit-disant, ils vérifient ensuite que le système marche bien et ils assurent une garantie de 3 mois en cas de pépin - je précise que j'avais moi même installé macos sur le nouveau DD et il n'y avait qu'à remplacer le disque). Cela dit, changer de disque dur n'a jamais posé de réel problème sur aucune machine, mac ou pc, et je trouve la tarif assez délirant...

J'ai fini par trouver une petite boutique apple dans le 9e arrondissement, qui m'a effectuer le changement contre 60¤. Ce n'est pas donné, mais compte tenu du temps que cela demande il sera difficile, je crois, de trouver beaucoup moins cher.

Sinon, j'ai remplacé mon 4200 rpm par un 7200 rpm. Ca n'a rien à voir. J'avais augmenté la RAM (512 Mo de plus), mais le changement de DD améliore considérablement les perfs. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il chauffe plus et que l'ibook perd en autonomie. Donc, après expérience, je recommanderai plutôt de passer à un 5400 rpm, car il y a en a qui ont presque la vitesse des 7200 rpm (le gain n'est pas important), et qui sans doute chaufferont un peu moins. Ceci dit, tous les techniciens apple que j'ai interrogé (y compris chez Macway) m'ont dit que monter un 7200 rpm sur un ibook ne poser pas de problème (sauf l'autonomie réduite). On verra avec l'été si ça ne chauffe pas trop... 

Bonne chance aux autres ! 

PS: un technicien de Macway m'a dit que le tuto français en ligne pour démonter son ibook et remplacer le disque dur n'est pas bon, et risque de causer des dégats... j'ignore si c'était pour m'effrayer, mais je ne crois pas. Apparemment la manipe est vraiment complexe et pour ceux qui veulent essayer, je recommanderai de se munir des bon outils et de regarder aussi les tutos en anglais (il y a un lien qui trainent dans le forum officiel de Apple.Discussions, mais c'est un tuto sans photos je crois), puis de prendre son temps et toute ses précautions!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

je suis sur que certains apple center sur paris le font pour pas cher


----------



## doojay (30 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> *Précisions importantes:*
> 
> Finalement j'ai fait le changement, mais je ne l'ai pas fait moi-même, par crainte de faire une bêtise....trainent dans le forum officiel de Apple.Discussions, mais c'est un tuto sans photos je crois), puis de prendre son temps et toute ses précautions!


Et tu es content de ton changement de performances? Fait nous un petit brief, enfin si cela ne te dérange pas bien sur


----------



## Fogi (30 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Et pour séparer les deux parties sous le clavier sans laisser de traces tu t'y est pris comment? Tournevis ou autre accessoires?
> 
> Merci.




Surement pas de métal...j'ai utilisé deux plaques de plastique très rigide d'1,5 cm sur 10 et de l'épaisseur d'une carte bleue (enfin, un poil plus...) il faut soulever le plastique doucement avec une plaque et déclipser avec l'autre et ainsi de suite. Comme pour un pneu de vélo, si je puis dire...
il faut commencer par la partie gauche où il y a la batterie et déclipser tout autour. Par contre, j'ai été dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre contrairement a ce qui est dit dans les sites...mais bon
Je confirme : 2 bonnes heures de boulot...! il y a trois vis non décrites qui maintiennent le combo CDRW à la coque..


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Merci, sympa pour l'astuce, c'est bon à savoir car beaucoup de gens y serait allé au tourne vis je pense...


----------



## mordicus (31 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es content de ton changement de performances? Fait nous un petit brief, enfin si cela ne te dérange pas bien sur


Oui, ça change vraiment tout. Je n'ai pas utilisé de programme pour mesurer avec précision les changements de performance, mais ils sont évidents. 

J'avais au départ 256mo de ram (ce qui était trop juste) et je suis passé à 640Mo. Macos X tournait mieux mais j'étais un peu déçu, car il y certains programmes étaient toujours lents à se lancer. Une fois le disque dur changé, là c'est devenu très rapide. Il n'y a presque plus de temps d'attente lorsque je lance une application (sauf une grosse application), et le finder réponds immédiatement. Sur mon ibook il y a un jeu de skateboard installé (Tomy Hawkes... ou qque chose comme ça), et avant il était saccadé, avec de nombreux lags (lecture du disque dur, chargement des donnés en mémoires, etc.). Maintenant il tourne impaccablement, sans aucun temps mort.

Voilà en gros mes impressions. J'ai en fait l'impression d'avoir enfin un ordinateur qui tourne normalement alors que jusqu'ici j'avais une machine un peu handicapée... Il est clair que si j'avais seulement changé le disque dur sans ajouter de mémoire, les perfs n'auraient pas été aussi bonnes. Mais comme je l'ai dit j'ai été surpris de voir qu'ajouter 512Mo de mémoire n'avait pas autant d'effet que je l'aurais espéré. Par contre, après le changement de DD c'est autre chose ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple n'a pas prévue un système de baie simple à ouvrir pour changer les DD de portables munis d'un disque à 4200 rpm, car ces derniers sont la première cause des lenteurs sur les systèmes portables... J'ai aussi chez moi un PC portable, pour changer le disque dur il n'y a qu'une seule visse à retirer !!!!!!! (honte à Apple !!! :hein: )


----------



## mordicus (31 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur que certains apple center sur paris le font pour pas cher


Ca m'étonnerait parce que tout le monde est d'accord sur le fait qu'ouvrir un ibook cela prend en gros deux heures et c'est une prise de risque irréductible (à cause de la coque en plastique facile à fendre), et que les techniciens d'Apple Center doivent eux aussi faire payer leur service de l'heure... pour 2 heures (+ d'éventuelles vérifications) ça m'étonnerait qu'un magasin te prennes moins de 60 ¤.

A mon avis, seul un technicien débrouillard d'un petite boutique (*agréée Apple de préférence !*) peut proposer un tarif moins cher. Mais c'est clair, il ne faut pas s'attendre à moins de 30-40 ¤...


----------



## chupastar (31 Décembre 2004)

Moi je me pose toujours l'éternelle question: vaut-il mieux mettre un disque de 7200trs/min et 8Mo de Ram ou un 5400trs/min et 16 Mo de Ram. Je parle là en terme de performance globale, donc à l'utilisation courante...

Il ne peuvent pas sortir un disque à 7200trs/min et 16Mo de Ram comme ça plus de questions à se poser.


----------



## sbultez (31 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnerait qu'un magasin te prennes moins de 60 ¤.


 salut, 
 peux tu indiquer quel magasin t'a mis le nouveau disque pour 60E ?
 l'iBook est il toujours garanti ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'étonnerait parce que tout le monde est d'accord sur le fait qu'ouvrir un ibook cela prend en gros deux heures et c'est une prise de risque irréductible (à cause de la coque en plastique facile à fendre), et que les techniciens d'Apple Center doivent eux aussi faire payer leur service de l'heure... pour 2 heures (+ d'éventuelles vérifications) ça m'étonnerait qu'un magasin te prennes moins de 60 ¤.
> 
> A mon avis, seul un technicien débrouillard d'un petite boutique (*agréée Apple de préférence !*) peut proposer un tarif moins cher. Mais c'est clair, il ne faut pas s'attendre à moins de 30-40 ¤...


 30 min, 2h ou 5 jours, un apple center, c'est fait pour proposer de la maintenance et des services sur nos mac


 maintenant, reste a connaitre le prix exact de ce service

 si qqn sait...


----------



## ultimate2 (1 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai enfin installé mon nouveau disque dur (hitachi travelstar 7k60). Premières impressions: les programmes se chargent plus rapidement, l'autonomie ne semble pas être affectée  (tiens,là j'ai la batterie à 62% et j'ai 3h16 d'autonomie calculée restante), mais le disque fait un bruit de ventilateur  , certes léger_ moins que le lecteur DVD, mais un bruit quand même. J'espère m'y habituer car je regrette presque le silence d'origine de la machine.

 Pour le déclipsage de la coque du ibook, j'ai utilisé une licence sportive au format carte de crédit. Le plastique est assez souple et se tord bien avant de pouvoir abimer celui de l'ibook. J'ai déboité à la main la coque au niveau de la batterie, puis ma technique a été d'introduire la carte dans la coque et de faire levier. Suivant son état d'anxiété, on entend des petits "clac" ou "crac"... rien de très grave, c'est le déclipsage! Cela étant, c'est une opération qui demande beaucoup de patience (1h30 pour moi). L'erreur à éviter serait de vouloir passer en force.


----------



## chupastar (1 Janvier 2005)

Le bruit est il vraiment gênant?
Un 5400 tours ferait il moins de bruit?

Merci.


----------



## mordicus (1 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit est il vraiment gênant?
> Un 5400 tours ferait il moins de bruit?
> 
> Merci.


Sur mon iBook G4 800Mhz l'hitachi 7K60 est inaudible. C'est bien plus silencieux que le 4200 rpm d'origine. Je n'ai moi aucun bruit de "ventilation". Par contre, la coque de l'ibook chauffe plus à l'emplacement du dd. Mais pas de surchauffe (il faudrait utiliser un utilitaire pour mesurer la température et comparer... mais là j'ai pas le temps...).

Toshiba, il me semble, fait aussi un 7200 rpm en 16Mo je crois, mais je ne suis pas sûr. A vérifier. Perso, je conseillerais plutôt un 5400rpm à 16Mo, car je crains que, en cas de grosse canicule, le 7200 rpm devienne vraiment très chaud... il faut penser aux saisons !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

dommage qu'il n'existe pas de bench pour les disques durs 2.5" pour connaitre la reelle difference entre 4200, 5400, 7200 trs et 8 et 16 mo de cache


----------



## ultimate2 (1 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Le bruit est il vraiment gênant?
> Un 5400 tours ferait il moins de bruit?
> 
> Merci.


 Il faut relativiser, le bruit est faible. En utilisant mon ordi dans un endroit très calme, je porte forcément plus d'attention au moindre bruit. Cela étant, je garde l'impression qu'avec le disque d'origine l'ibook était silencieux.


----------



## Tox (1 Janvier 2005)

Perfomances et bruits sont les deux points importants. Il est vrai que le hd d'origine (FUJITSU MHT2030AT) sur mon iBook est proche de l'inaudible (il faut coller l'oreille dessus pour savoir qu'il tourne). C'est une qualité que je n'aimerais pas perdre...

 Est-ce que ceux qui ont fait l'expérience du changement peuvent nous donner leurs impressions en ce qui concerne les décibels de leur nouveau HD et bien entendu le modèle de HD ?

  Merci d'avance.


----------



## ultimate2 (1 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'il n'existe pas de bench pour les disques durs 2.5" pour connaitre la reelle difference entre 4200, 5400, 7200 trs et 8 et 16 mo de cache


  Je viens de trouver un site intéressant:
http://www.tecchannel.com/storage/client/340


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

il faut penser aussi a choisir un modele en fonction du constructeur

 seagate garantit par exemple 5 ans, contre seulement 1 pour fujitsu...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

bon, avec le nombre de forumeurs, y en a bien un qui sait combien coute le remplacement d'un DD aupres d'un apple center qd meme ?


----------



## Amophis (2 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bon, avec le nombre de forumeurs, y en a bien un qui sait combien coute le remplacement d'un DD aupres d'un apple center qd meme ?



On m'a demandé 150¤ dans un centre agrée sur Bordeaux (sans le prix du disque bien sûr). J'ai donc démonté moi-même.


Pour le bruit, ça m'a choqué au début, j'ai même pensé remettre le disque d'origine, mais on s'y habitue, et puis on l'entend uniquement dans un silence absolu 

Par contre le disque Fujitsu 60Go 4200tr craquait lors des transfert, ce que ne fait plus le nouveau.

Pour le 8mo et 16Mo de cache, Powerbook-fr avait fait des essais, un 7200tr 8Mo est le plus performant pour la manipulation des gros fichiers, à l'inverse le 5400tr 16Mo est plus à l'aise avec de nombreux petits fichiers.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> On m'a demandé 150¤ dans un centre agrée sur Bordeaux (sans le prix du disque bien sûr). J'ai donc démonté moi-même.



CHfr 700.- ici, avec le disque quand même -> démonté par mes soins aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> On m'a demandé 150¤ dans un centre agrée sur Bordeaux (sans le prix du disque bien sûr). J'ai donc démonté moi-même.


  150¤

 puree les voleurs...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> 150¤
> 
> puree les voleurs...


ben ca prend deux bonnes tites heures quand même


----------



## Amophis (2 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben ca prend deux bonnes tites heures quand même



Je n'ai jamais dit par contre que la manip prend 30min, car à vouloir le faire vite, on "nique" tout.

Non 150¤ sans le disque je ne pouvais pas me le permettre, et puis j'aime bien faire ça moi-même  comme ça j'ai vu en vrai ce qu'il a dans le ventre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

150¤ je trouve ca cher car ce sont pas non plus des mecanos qui travaillent pour leur compte, ils ont une paie mensuelle comme toi ou moi

 mais le prix est excessif surtout qu'on est oblige de passer par eux pour pas faire sauter la garantie

 bof, je le ferai surement moi meme pour un ibook car ca a pas l'air complique mis a part le plastique mais faut etre prudent

 par contre, niquer un powerbook qui m'a l'air bien plus dur a demonter et remonter, ca me ferait vraiment mal au coeur et au portefeuille


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> 150¤ je trouve ca cher car ce sont pas non plus des mecanos qui travaillent pour leur compte, ils ont une paie mensuelle comme toi ou moi


Oui mais les 150¤ ne vont pas directement dans leur poche, c'est justement ce qui sert à leur donner une paye en fin de mois ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais les 150¤ ne vont pas directement dans leur poche, c'est justement ce qui sert à leur donner une paye en fin de mois ...


 
 oui c'est bon, ca je savais...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

y a INT computers (meme boite que IC) qui m'a repondu:

 pour toute intervention necessitant le demontage du portable: 110¤ de l'heure !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> y a INT computers (meme boite que IC) qui m'a repondu:
> 
> pour toute intervention necessitant le demontage du portable: 110¤ de l'heure !!!!


S'ils changent le disque en 1 heure, ça passe encore.. Mais si c'est 2 heures, ça fait un peu cher là.

 Comme quoi, le magasinde mordicus qui fait la manip pour 60¤, c'est pas cher


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est !
Je me suis décidé à prendre un petit DD Toshiba 5400trs/16Mo chez MacWay (d'après tout ce que j'ai pu lire à droite, à gauche, en français , en anglais et en martien, c'est celui qui convient le mieux au p'tit iBook).  
Du coup, je me suis dis qu'il fallait que je me fasse la main un peu avant vendredi (date de réception du Tosh') donc, j'ai démonté mon iBook ce soir, pour le fun !  :rateau: 

Bon, ben j'ai été très agréablement surpris : ce démontage n'est vraiment pas si difficile que ça (ni très long d'ailleurs...) : ça m'a pris 1 heure pour le démontage/remontage... J'ai pu voir le petit Fujitsu poussif de plus près. Pas de grande difficulté, si ce n'est qu'il faut être doux lors du démontage de la coque du dessous, et aussi bien repérer les vis et leurs emplacements (un minimum de méthode quoi)

Sinon, le tournevis est a proscrire pour déboiter cette coque, contrairement à ce qui est montré dans les tutos qui trainent sur le net !  :mouais: (enfin, ça a déjà été dit ici) J'ai utilisé une vieille regle en plastique souple, bien mon dangereuse pour le beau z'ordi ! (sinon, une vieille carte genre credit ou autre c'est bon aussi je crois ?)
...

Bref, c'est accessible à bcp de monde... du moment que vous avez déjà ajouté de la RAM tout seul, c'est pas bien plus difficile !

Sinon, j'ai une tite question : pourquoi attendre la fin de la garantie ? Il ne m'a pas semblé rencontrer de "scellé" attestant que l'ordi à été ouvert ?
En cas de pépin nécessitant Applecare, hop, le Fujitsu retourne dedans et c'est bon, non ?


----------



## watanaiko (6 Janvier 2005)

passionnant... donc, je suis nullissime... je voudrais changer mon disque dur de 30 Go pour un 60 Go bon, on va arreter la, un 7200 ... est-ce possible meme pour le G3 ? si oui, vous croyez que l'IC beaubourg peut le faire ? sinon, l'adresse de la boutique apple dans le 9eme arrondissement, car macway, ils sont sympa mais 150 euros... faut pas dec .. mais je reste zen, biensur...


----------



## chupastar (6 Janvier 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !
> Je me suis décidé à prendre un petit DD Toshiba 5400trs/16Mo chez MacWay (d'après tout ce que j'ai pu lire à droite, à gauche, en français , en anglais et en martien, c'est celui qui convient le mieux au p'tit iBook).
> Du coup, je me suis dis qu'il fallait que je me fasse la main un peu avant vendredi (date de réception du Tosh') donc, j'ai démonté mon iBook ce soir, pour le fun !  :rateau:
> 
> Bon, ben j'ai été très agréablement surpris : ce démontage n'est vraiment pas si difficile que ça (ni très long d'ailleurs...) : ça m'a pris 1 heure pour le démontage/remontage... J'ai pu voir le petit Fujitsu poussif de plus près. Pas de grande difficulté, si ce n'est qu'il faut être doux lors du démontage de la coque du dessous, et aussi bien repérer les vis et leurs emplacements (un minimum de méthode quoi)



Ah!, enfin quelqu'un qui me rassure un peu concernant la manip!

Je le ferait en mars après l'encois de mon iBook pour le changement de la carte mère...


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Janvier 2005)

watanaiko a dit:
			
		

> passionnant... donc, je suis nullissime... je voudrais changer mon disque dur de 30 Go pour un 60 Go bon, on va arreter la, un 7200 ... est-ce possible meme pour le G3 ? si oui, vous croyez que l'IC beaubourg peut le faire ? sinon, l'adresse de la boutique apple dans le 9eme arrondissement, car macway, ils sont sympa mais 150 euros... faut pas dec .. mais je reste zen, biensur...



Si t'es vraiment pas sur de toi, passe par une boutique... Sinon, ça dépend de ton G3, mais ya un tuto ici aussi : http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibookdual/index.html
Comme je le disais, ça se fait bien hein !


----------



## watanaiko (7 Janvier 2005)

c'est ce que je vais faire... j'ai trop peur de bousiller mon ibook... merci pour les liens


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Janvier 2005)

Et voilà, changement effectué ! 

 Bon, pas de soucis avec la manip' (remarque, je m'étais entrainé 2 jours avant !), le nouveau DD va parfaitement dans le petit iBouc !

 Niveau performances, c'est évident qu'il y a une amélioration, mais que j'ai trouvé moins spectaculaire que prévu... Ca accelère certe la machine, mais finalement j'ai pas trouvé ça décisif par rapport au DD d'origine, simplement un peu plus mou.
 j'ai pas fais de Bench (j'en suis pas fanatic !), je préfère "sentir" ce que cela donne à l'utilisation.
 Bref, contrairement à d'autres ici, j'ai trouvé que l'ajout de 512 de RAM était plus spectaculaire que le nouveau disque.

 Niveau bruit, il y a bien sur une legère augmentation du niveau sonore : on entend un peu le souffle du disque qui tourne dans un environnement (très) calme, mais rien de méchant.
 En revanche, les accès disque sont eux plus silencieux que sur l'ancien Fujitsu !!!

 Voilà, donc je pense que c'est une "upgrade" d'autant plus intéressante si vous voulez augmenter la capacité d'origine interne. L'amélioration au niveau de la vitesse de fonctionnement est certe bien présente, mais pas spectaculaire non plus : mais ça reste un avis personnel, puisque je n'ai pas utilisé de Bench pour chiffrer tout ça !

 Voili Voulou...


----------



## chupastar (7 Janvier 2005)

Peut être qu'un 7200trs aurait fait plus de différences...


----------



## calvin (7 Janvier 2005)

bonjour

 je suis nouveau et je me posais la question du disque dur aussi

 j'ai ete voir dans un magasin agréé Apple et la personne m'a dit que si j'avais besoin d'un DD plus rapide pour le montage video, je pouvais le prendre en externe car le fait de changer de disque coute cher mais n'apporte pas beaucoup de performances en plus

 finalement Nicoplanet, tu as bien fait d'avoir poste ton temoignage, ça va m'aider dans mon choix pour le switch


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Peut être qu'un 7200trs aurait fait plus de différences...


 Même supposition...
 Mais le gros avantage d'un DD à 5400 de 60Go face à un DD 4200 de 30Go, ce sont les 60Go de mon point de vue 
 Après, un 7200, ça peut être mieux. J'envisage aussi ce changement de DD dans un futur plus ou moins lointain (mon iBook est tout neuf, et j'ai pas encore rempli le DD  ), donc je me pose déjà la question du 5400 ou 7200 :rose:

_Au fait, Nicoplanet, l'autonomie a bougé sur ton iBook a priori?_

 Eddy


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Après, un 7200, ça peut être mieux. J'envisage aussi ce changement de DD dans un futur plus ou moins lointain (mon iBook est tout neuf, et j'ai pas encore rempli le DD  ), donc je me pose déjà la question du 5400 ou 7200 :rose:
> _Au fait, Nicoplanet, l'autonomie a bougé sur ton iBook a priori?_Eddy



** Petite Update**

Bon, à l'utilisation l'apport du 5400 se révèle de plus en plus bénéfique ! Notament dans le lancement des applis, et dans le confort d'utilisation...

- concernant le 5400/7200, j'ai pas relu le topic completement (est-ce-que ça à été discuté ici ?), mais il est s'avère que le 7200 "8Mo" est plus habile et rapide avec les gros fichiers, et que le 5400 "16Mo" est plus performant sur les petits fichiers (je pense 90% des fichiers utilisés par le système !)... d'ou mon choix pour le 5400trs.

- concernant l'autonomie, je viens de décharger une batterie completement pour voir...  Absolument aucun changement, ça à meme limite tendance à tenir plus longtemps (batterie qui se rôde ? bénéfice du cache DD qui limite les accès lecture/ecriture ?)

Concernant le 7200 et mon choix pour le 5400, j'ai lu en plusieurs endroits que le 7200 consommait "un peu plus", "chauffait relativement plus", et était aussi un peu plus bruyant...
Ce qui m'a aussi décidé pour le 5400...

Voilà, toujours pas de benchs, mais une petite mise à jour de mon avis !

PS : pour le DD externe, c'est en effet une bonne solution pour le traitement video je pense... Mais ça n'accelère pas le iBook dans son fonctionnement général, contrairement à un DD interne.


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, un lien interessant dans ce sujet, et qui m'ont décidés pour le Tosh' 5400/16Mo: je pense que ça répondra à quelques questions !

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=103276

... dès que je retrouve mes liens US, je les posts ici ! 

PS : le modèle que j'ai reçu est le suivant : TOSHIBA MK6026GAX


----------



## nicogala (7 Janvier 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> PS : pour le DD externe, c'est en effet une bonne solution pour le traitement video je pense... Mais ça n'accelère pas le iBook dans son fonctionnement général, contrairement à un DD interne.


Ah ? Tu pense ? En utilisant l'externe 7200 en FireWire comme disque de démarrage (avec le système installé dessus donc) ça devrait accélérer par rapport au 4200 interne non ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Tu pense ? En utilisant l'externe 7200 en FireWire comme disque de démarrage (avec le système installé dessus donc) ça devrait accélérer par rapport au 4200 interne non ?


Dans ce cas, l'intérêt de la "portabilité" du iBook en prend un coup s'il faut à chaque fois brancher un DD externe


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Tu pense ? En utilisant l'externe 7200 en FireWire comme disque de démarrage (avec le système installé dessus donc) ça devrait accélérer par rapport au 4200 interne non ?



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.... et tout à fait d'accord avec Eddy juste en dessous   

Portabilité en moins, rapidité en plus.... Surtout que les 7200 performants sont surtout des 3'5... donc des DD qui ne sont pas auto-alimentés....

Un choix à faire...


----------



## Sebang (7 Janvier 2005)

Avant de me lancer dans tout ça, j'attend la "nouvelle" génération des DD pour portables. C'est à dire les 100 et 120go.
Vu que j'ai déjà 60go, le 7K60 ne m'intéresse pas et vu les prix des 80go 5400tr 16mo, ça fait cher le go.
Le disque dur 100go 7200tr 8mo de Seagate est déjà sorti depuis quelques jours et j'espère que les 120go à 5400 ou 7200tr ne tarderont pas trop (pratiquement 1 an et demi se sont écoulés entre les premiers 80go et les premiers 100go quand même).

A 100go, j'hésite à faire le saut pour 40go de plus (parce qu'on en veut toujours plus et puis sur le bureau du Finder, ça sera pas affiché 100go  ), mais à 120go, j'achète direct en 5400tr 16mo ou 7200tr 8mo. 
(mon 60go est plein à la gueule et même si j'ai déjà un disque externe, j'aime pas trop ça sur un portable) 

Pour ce qui est du démontage lui-même, sur les powerbook y'a pas le coup foireux de la coque inférieure si difficile à enlever comme sur les iBook, non ? Rassurez-moi !


----------



## calvin (7 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir

  qqn sait il quel est le DD de 80 Go (marque, modele) qui est propose en option sur les powerbook BTO ?

  (passage du 60 Go en 4200 tours vers 80 Go 5400 tours)








 ca permettrait de savoir si ce DD est bien...


----------



## Sebang (7 Janvier 2005)

De mémoire, il s'agit de l'excellent Toshiba 80go 5400tr/min 16mo de cache. Mais une petite confirmation par quelqu'un qui a pris cette option ne serait pas de refus.


----------



## calvin (7 Janvier 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> De mémoire, il s'agit de l'excellent Toshiba 80go 5400tr/min 16mo de cache. Mais une petite confirmation par quelqu'un qui a pris cette option ne serait pas de refus.


 
 si c'est bien ce modele, alors c'est une bonne affaire alors


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Janvier 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> De mémoire, il s'agit de l'excellent Toshiba 80go 5400tr/min 16mo de cache. Mais une petite confirmation par quelqu'un qui a pris cette option ne serait pas de refus.



De mémoire, je dirais la même chose également, mais je peux pas confirmer... j'suis sur iBook !

Mais il me semble bien avoir lu ça dans différents endroits


----------



## chupastar (7 Janvier 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Avant de me lancer dans tout ça, j'attend la "nouvelle" génération des DD pour portables. C'est à dire les 100 et 120go.
> Vu que j'ai déjà 60go, le 7K60 ne m'intéresse pas et vu les prix des 80go 5400tr 16mo, ça fait cher le go.
> Le disque dur 100go 7200tr 8mo de Seagate est déjà sorti depuis quelques jours et j'espère que les 120go à 5400 ou 7200tr ne tarderont pas trop (pratiquement 1 an et demi se sont écoulés entre les premiers 80go et les premiers 100go quand même).
> 
> ...



Et tu connais le pris aproximatif du disque de 100Go et de celui du 120Go? 
Tu n'aurais pas un lien quelque part? Ca m'interresse.

Merci.


----------



## calvin (7 Janvier 2005)

tosh 100 Go 4200: 200¤
 seagate 100 4200: 230


 si qqn pouvait confirmer pour l'option du DD 80 Go du powerbook, ce serait sympa merci


----------



## chupastar (7 Janvier 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> De mémoire, il s'agit de l'excellent Toshiba 80go 5400tr/min 16mo de cache. Mais une petite confirmation par quelqu'un qui a pris cette option ne serait pas de refus.



On peux le trouver où? Sur MACWAY il y en a un mais il n'est pas précisé la taille de sa mémoire, 2Mo ou 8Mo...

Merci.


----------



## nicogala (8 Janvier 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.... et tout à fait d'accord avec Eddy juste en dessous
> 
> Portabilité en moins, rapidité en plus.... Surtout que les 7200 performants sont surtout des 3'5... donc des DD qui ne sont pas auto-alimentés....
> 
> Un choix à faire...


 Oui, sauf que d'une part, bcp de gens utilisent à + de 80% leur portable comme un fixe, et d'autre part, avec les fonctions de backup, CCC et de synchronisation, on peut avoir très facilement le même système sur le DD interne et sur l'externe, en alternant celui sur lequel on démarre selon l'utilisation... (ça complique un tout petit peu, mais faut savoir ce qu'on veut  )

Pour le PB, je sais que c'était pas celui-là qui était prévu à l'origine, mais que certaines heureuses personnes l'ont reçu... je sais pas si ça c'est généralisé depuis


----------



## calvin (8 Janvier 2005)

bonjour j'ai appele un revendeur, il m'a dit que l'option 80 Go etait un 5400 8 Mo  et non pas 16 Mo


----------



## Amophis (9 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j'ai appele un revendeur, il m'a dit que l'option 80 Go etait un 5400 8 Mo  et non pas 16 Mo



Oui comme toujours cela dépend des arrivage de disque. Bcq de personnes ayant commandé leur PB lors de la sortie de la dernière rev en avril 2004, ont eu la surprise d'avoir 16Mo de cache sur le disque, mais officielement, c'est du 8Mo de cache, et Apple n'est pas tenu de livrer le modèle 16Mo.


Mon expérience perso lors de l'achat de mon PB (ce qui s'en souviennent en mai 2004) qui m'avait conduit à en changer 4 fois en 15jours, m'a montré qu'Apple à plusieurs source d'appro car sur les 4 PB, j'ai eu deux modèles de disque différent: du Toshiba, et de l'Hitachi...


----------



## calvin (9 Janvier 2005)

bon, tant que ca reste des disques plus veloces que celui d'origine (4200), ça me va, je le ferai changer en option (que 116¤) car ça couterait une fortune apres l'achat (facile plus de 200¤ piece et main d'oeuvre d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire plus haut)


----------



## chupastar (9 Janvier 2005)

Personne ne sais où trouver ces disque de 80Go avec 16Mo ?

Merci.


----------



## Sebang (9 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne sais où trouver ces disque de 80Go avec 16Mo ?
> 
> Merci.



Partout (spécialistes), mais surtout aux USA (ebay, owc, etc...)


----------



## calvin (9 Janvier 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Partout (spécialistes), mais surtout aux USA (ebay, owc, etc...)


 
 et une fois sorti de la soute de l'avion, tu remontes ton disque dur comme un lego ?

 je te dis pas le prix pour reexpedier un produit HS...


----------



## chupastar (9 Janvier 2005)

Oui c'est clair qu'un achat aux USA ne me tente pas trop...

Je vais faire une recherche sur les revendeurs en France.
Mais si qq'un à une adresse directe à me proposer merci!


----------



## calvin (9 Janvier 2005)

montgallet


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2005)

Y a pas de DD de 100Go ou plus en 2,5" à Montgallet à ma connaissance 

  Par contre il y a un toshiba 80 Go 5400 et 16Mo cache


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2005)

Désolé.. double post ... dimanche, révision de partiels.. fatigue.. :rose:http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/19456/Toshiba-80Go-5400-RPM-16Mo-25-pouces/


----------



## Sebang (9 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> et une fois sorti de la soute de l'avion, tu remontes ton disque dur comme un lego ?
> 
> je te dis pas le prix pour reexpedier un produit HS...



En général, les boîtes (et le particuliers) emballent super bien leurs produits, parfois plus qu'il n'en faut, s'ils sont un minimum sérieux.

En France, MacWay seront les mieux placés pour les distribuer (ou éventuellement à montgallet, effectivement), mais je garde mon idée d'achat aux USA (et autres) chez un vendeur sérieux qui rembourse en cas de problème (et qui emballe bien ses produits, bien entendu pour éviter l'effet Lego).
Ça doit faire 3 ans que je n'ai pas acheté de matériel informatique en France et je ne compte pas m'arrêter de si tôt avec un dollars (et un yen) au taux aussi faible !  

Il suffit de ne pas acheter à n'importe qui et n'importe où, mais ça c'est valable en France également.


----------



## chupastar (10 Janvier 2005)

Sebang, tu as des exemples ou adresse de magasins où tu as acheté sans avoir de problèmes?

Merci.


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Sebang, tu as des exemples ou adresse de magasins où tu as acheté sans avoir de problèmes?
> 
> Merci.



Other World Computing, pas forcément les moins moins chers, mais ils sont très sérieux et emballent bien (ils offrent des cadeaux stupides dans les commandes passées avant les fêtes, sympa !) 
J'ai par contre constaté qu'ils n'avaient pas encore les 100go de Hitachi et Toshiba, mais ils ont le 100go 5400tr de Seagate à 279$ je crois, ce qui est cher mais pas mal.
Les plus sûrs. Je les recommande.
Il doit y en avoir d'autres mieux, mais je n'ai pas les adresses sous la main.

Après, je me sers aussi parfois des revendeurs Online basés à Akihabara (le quartier de l'électronique pas chère de Tokyo), mais la plupart des sites sont en Japonais et ils livrent qu'au Japon dans leur plus grande majorité (c'est là que j'ai acheté mon iSight il y a quelques temps en promo, par exemple)

En "roue de secours", y'a les revendeurs Online basés à Hong Kong, le plus souvent ils parlent Anglais et ils se plient en quatre pour nous servir (j'ai fait ouvrir un compte PayPal à l'une de ses boîtes parce que je ne pouvais pas payer autrement à ce moment là). Niveau prix, c'est du tout bon, par contre niveau emballage, ça va du pire au très bon... Pareil pour le SAV une fois la vente terminée : "ah ? on vous a vendu ça ? ah bon... Et ça marche plus ? Dommage".
Donc pas vraiment un bon plan, mais ils ont parfois des trucs que personne d'autre n'a...  

Et enfin, je me sers surtout d'eBay et des vendeurs "honnêtes" avec qui j'ai eu affaire plusieurs fois, histoire d'être sûr. Impossible de trouver moins cher sur la planète que "l'occase-neuve".


Oui, ça parait très "magouille" tout ça, mais quand on est étudiant, très limité niveau budget informatique et qu'on adore le Mac, faut savoir ruser (et prendre des risques, c'est sûr !) !! 
Si j'étais plus riche, j'acheterai tout en France chez MacWay ou Surcouf, c'est clair et net (SAV beaucoup plus simple, pour ne citer que ça !).

Donc si vous avez de l'argent et que vous êtes pas très rassuré par les achats à l'étranger, je conseillerai plutôt Montgallet, MacWay et compagnie, au lieu de suivre mes conseils un peu hardcore.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Même supposition...
> Mais le gros avantage d'un DD à 5400 de 60Go face à un DD 4200 de 30Go, ce sont les 60Go de mon point de vue
> Après, un 7200, ça peut être mieux. J'envisage aussi ce changement de DD dans un futur plus ou moins lointain (mon iBook est tout neuf, et j'ai pas encore rempli le DD  ), donc je me pose déjà la question du 5400 ou 7200 :rose:
> 
> ...


 
Y'a la game Seagate Momentum, des 5400 avec, selon les tests, des performances proches d'un 7200 ...


----------



## cpiard (10 Janvier 2005)

Pour remplacer le DD d'origine qui était HS, IC Beaubourg me demandait hier 2 heures à 85 euros (HT me semble) et 3 à 4 semaines de délai.

J'ai démonté la bête et je pose une question naïve :

Sur le DD d'origine, un ibm, il y a une mention ' firmware Apple ' : je m'en soucie ou bien les Toshiba et autres Seagate du revendeur de base peuvent convenir, meme sans la mention ' firmware Apple ' ?...

J'attends vos lumières avant de pouvoir refermer la boite !

CP


----------



## chupastar (10 Janvier 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de problème...


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai une question : comme ça a été dit plus haut, qu'est-ce qui indique qu'on a ouvert la bête pour que la garantie saute?


----------



## Amophis (10 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une question : comme ça a été dit plus haut, qu'est-ce qui indique qu'on a ouvert la bête pour que la garantie saute?


 
 Perso sur mon PB, il y avait deux morceau de scotch Kapton (résiste aux hautes t°C >400°C) entre la carte mère et le disque dur... Donc en y allant molo, tu peux l'enlever du disque pour le remettre sur le nouveau, mais au bout de 2 ou 3 manipulations, il ne tient plus (perso c'est du scotch que j'utilise au boulot  ).

  Mais j'ai lu que d'autres personnes, avec aussi un alu 15 n'avaient rien :mouais: , donc je pense que cela dépend.


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Janvier 2005)

cpiard a dit:
			
		

> Sur le DD d'origine, un ibm, il y a une mention ' firmware Apple ' : je m'en soucie ou bien les Toshiba et autres Seagate du revendeur de base peuvent convenir, meme sans la mention ' firmware Apple ' ?...


 
 Pareil pour le Fujitsu des iBook... A priori la CM des iBook (et surement des PB) est tout à fait capable de gerer n'importe quel disque dur 2'5...
  Ca n'a posé aucun soucis pour moi, et je n'ai rien rencontré à ce sujet sur des forums : tu peux y allez sans soucis je pense !

 Sinon, pour la garantie, après avoir ouvert/fermé mon iBook plusieurs fois, et avoir remplacé le DD, je ne crois pas qu'il y ai d'indications qui montre que l'appareil à été ouvert.. Donc, ce n'est pas un si gros soucis que ça pour la garantie je pense.

  Deux p'tite toffs pour la route !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une question : comme ça a été dit plus haut, qu'est-ce qui indique qu'on a ouvert la bête pour que la garantie saute?


les traces possibles d'ouverture de la coque (pas évident à faire) et les scotch métaliques à l'intérieur qui jointent les blindages, plus l'autocollant apple sur le HD


----------



## Cricri (17 Janvier 2005)

> If you or a tech is able to get the HD in the unit without breaking anything, then the unit is still covered by warranty (except for the HD obviously). However, Apple will not cover any damage caused by the HD or the installation of the HD.
> 
> Apple does not allow it's service providers to work on the iBooks any more than it does it's customers. There is no "Apple Approved" way of upgrading the HD in an iBook.



Bon ça dit que vous fêtes ce que vous voulez (pareil pour les apples center) pourvu que ça passe. Si ça casse (que ce soit votre faute ou celle de l'apple center) vous n'êtes pas couvert pour ce que vous avez cassé. 
Si tout ce passe bien seul le disque n'est pas couvert par la garantie, le reste l'est !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça dit que vous fêtes ce que vous voulez (pareil pour les apples center) pourvu que ça passe. Si ça casse (que ce soit votre faute ou celle de l'apple center) vous n'êtes pas couvert pour ce que vous avez cassé.
> Si tout ce passe bien seul le disque n'est pas couvert par la garantie, le reste l'est !


Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle  Je vais attendre de maitriser le back up sur DD externe avant de me lancer sur l'opération, mais d'ici un à 2 mois je pense que je vai me la tenter. :rose:

 D'ailleurs NicoPlanet et les autres heureux possesseurs d'un iBook avec DD à 5400trs/min, finalement ça change beaucoup de chose à l'usage? Sur certaines applis (comme iMovie par exemple) vous sentez la différence? Histoire de me motiver un peu plus pour cette modification profonde de mon iBook adoré :love:


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça dit que vous fêtes ce que vous voulez (pareil pour les apples center) pourvu que ça passe. Si ça casse (que ce soit votre faute ou celle de l'apple center) vous n'êtes pas couvert pour ce que vous avez cassé.
> Si tout ce passe bien seul le disque n'est pas couvert par la garantie, le reste l'est !


 

 salut

 elle vient d'ou cette citation ?

 car j'ai pose la question a apple au telephone ainsi que dans plusieurs apple centers, la reponse est clairement non, on ne peut pas changer le DD nous meme sous peine de faire sauter la garantie 

 (par ailleurs, tu as fait un copier coller ou tu as retape le texte car "it's"... a la place de "its")


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> elle vient d'ou cette citation ?
> 
> car j'ai pose la question a apple au telephone ainsi que dans plusieurs apple centers, la reponse est clairement non, *on ne peut pas changer le DD nous meme sous peine de faire sauter la garantie*


C'est peut être uniquement commercial de dire qu'on n'as pas le droit de le faire sous peine de faire sauter la garantie, pour nous faire payer la manip... 
 Mais ça m'arrangerai bien que cette citation soit crédible... parce que ça ferait de sacré économies


----------



## Cricri (17 Janvier 2005)

" I actually work for Apple doing phone support (for customers, internal agents and service providers)"
http://www.macopinion.com/columns/roadwarrior/01/05/07/
Copier-coller, sinon, tu penses bien, j'aurai corrigé !  

Bon depuis mai 2001....


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> " I actually work for Apple doing phone support (for customers, internal agents and service providers)"
> http://www.macopinion.com/columns/roadwarrior/01/05/07/
> Copier-coller, sinon, tu penses bien, j'aurai corrigé !
> 
> Bon depuis mai 2001....


 
 et franchement tu nous sors ca alors que ca date d'il y a 4 ans ! :hein:

 tu t'es pas dit que l'info etait sans doute perimee ?


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs NicoPlanet et les autres heureux possesseurs d'un iBook avec DD à 5400trs/min, finalement ça change beaucoup de chose à l'usage? Sur certaines applis (comme iMovie par exemple) vous sentez la différence? Histoire de me motiver un peu plus pour cette modification profonde de mon iBook adoré :love:


 

   ben j'en ai parlé un peu plus haut... vas y jeter un oeil !

   Niveau perf', y a une augmentation, mais pas autant (pas aussi flagrante plutot) qu'avec le passage 256-->768Mo de RAM.

 L'ordi ne gagne pas enormément (mais un peu quand même hein!) en réactivité (par rapport à l'ajout de RAM toujours), par contre, les applis se lancent vraiment plus rapidement...
   Pour les transferts et copies de fichiers, les améliorations deviennent vraiment plus spectaculaires 

 Niveau autonomie, j'ai l'impression d'avoir gagné 20/30min (grace aux 16Mo de cache ? C'est possible?)... En tout cas aucune perte, c'est sur !

 Enfin, niveau bruit, c'est un chouilla plus bruyant (un léger bruit de souffle en fait!), mais en ce qui me concerne, le 4200trs 30Mo d'origine était parfaitement silencieux (sauf pendant les transferts, où là, c'est le Tosh' qui fait moins de bruit ! lol)

   Bref, si on considère que ça a surtout doublé la capacité de stockage en interne, moi, je dis qu'une chose : Foncez !

   Le démontage se fait bien (si on est soigneux et un peu organisé!) et c'est que du bonheur après !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est surtout pour les applis que je trouve mon iBook un peu limite. Et comme en plus les 30 Go m'empeche de l'utiliser a fond (j'ose mm po essayer Garage Band :rose: ), ce changement de DD me tente bien. Reste le risque d'abimer le iBook qui me paralyse un peu 

 Et puis selon cequ'on lit, il y a l'air d'y avoir quelques petites astuces au niveau du démontage (vis entre coque et lecteur combo je crois)... 
 Il t'a suffit d'un tournevis cruciforme et d'un autre hexagonal pour les vis?

 Eddy


----------



## chupastar (18 Janvier 2005)

Oui, bonne question eddy1103.

J'aimerais savoir quels sont TOUS les outils nécessaires au démontage de l'iBook 12". Car je ne me sent pas d'être bloqué au milieu du démontage à cause d'un outil manquant.

Est-ce qu'une personne sympa pourrait nous faire la liste détaillée avec taille et outils annexe facilitant le démontage (comme la carte en plastique pour démonter la coque en plastique sans l'abîmer par exemple), ce serait cool!

Merci!


----------



## Fogi (18 Janvier 2005)

J'ai utilisé simplement une clé allen pour les vis du dos, deux reglettes en plastique pour le démontage de la coque et deux tournevis cruciformes pour les 45872 vis internes.. petits les crucis.
Sur mon iBook g4 1 Ghz (14 " de janvier 2004) il y a 3 vis qui fixent le combo à la coque au niveau de la fente d'introduction des galettes. Il faut introduire un cruci trè fin à travers trois petis trous, les vis sont au fond,...utiliser des tournevis aimantés n'est pas du luxe, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire !

bon courage..


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Janvier 2005)

J'ai fini par me décider à m'acheter ce DD Toshiba 60Go de macway (5400t et 16Mo)
Le changement est fait, il y a des tites fotos qui vont arriver danas le soirée ou demain au plus tard.

Pour le moment, il est clair pour moi que les applis se lancent BEAUCOUP plus vite, et j'entends beaucoup moins le disque (à voir à l'usage quand même, sur un montage iMovie par exemple  )

Mais une chose pour le moment me frappe, c'est l'autonomie. Il a bien mis 5min à lacalculer... Et là je suis à 94% d'autonomie, airport en marche (c'est bien internent sasns fil :rose: ) et j'ai 5h d'autonomie!! Et avant le changelent de DD, il m'en restai 4h20 (juste avant de l'éteindre, et en utilisation identique à maintenant, c'est à dire airpot branché, et une fenetre de camino ouverte, et un macuser devant l'écran quiscrute l'autonomie sans rien faire faire au ti nibook. Bref, un énorme bond en avant. A voir aussi à l'usage, mais bon, ça fait plaisir 

Plus de détails demain sur tout ce ti montage, photos à l'appui.
En passant, le guide du site de macbidouille m'a été bien utile, ainsi que CCC pour copier mon ancien DD sur le nouveau avant de faire le montage (comme ça j'ai pu démarrer directement comme si de rien n'était  )

Eddy


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

bravo !

 dis, tu as galere ? c'etait complique ? tu as mis combien de temps ?

 y a t-il des parties particulierement fragiles ?


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini par me décider à m'acheter ce DD Toshiba 60Go de macway (5400t et 16Mo)
> Le changement est fait, il y a des tites fotos qui vont arriver danas le soirée ou demain au plus tard.
> 
> Pour le moment, il est clair pour moi que les applis se lancent BEAUCOUP plus vite, et j'entends beaucoup moins le disque (à voir à l'usage quand même, sur un montage iMovie par exemple  )
> ...



là tu m'impressione mon cher eddy...tu fais de la haute voltige...je suis sur que la psychologie t'a aidée


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> là tu m'impressione mon cher eddy...tu fais de la haute voltige...je suis sur que la psychologie t'a aidée


La psychologie, je ne sais pas, mais le fait que je sois en vacance a beaucoup aidé par contre 

Calvin> Je suis en train de préparer un tit post qui devrait amplement répondre à tes questions.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Janvier 2005)

Bon, vu que ma sortie de ce soir est tombé à l'eau (et avec cette pluie, c'est le cas de le dire !!) , je vous fais un petit rapport de tout mon montage (enfin, démontage/montage)

*Tout d'abord, les préliminaires :*
 Passage à MacWay (après avoir téléphoné pour savoir si le Toshiba 60Go 5400t 16Mo dont on a tant parlé ici était disponible. Réponse positive, une heure plus tard me voici dans la fameuse boutique parisienne. Je dois dire que c'est la première fois que j'y venais, et une chose m'a de suite frappé, le manque de lumière! Ils doivent être en travaux ou quelque chose comme ça, parce que la déco ne rendait pas super bien  Enfin, c'est pas bien grave, je passe à la caisse, paye (ouille!!.... et ... oh c'est tout peit un disque 2,5"  ) et m'en retourne chez moi.
 Au passage je fais un détour par montgallet pour m'acheter un boîtier pour DD 2,5" (firewire + USB 2.0). Photo du boitier. Je tiens à préciser qu'il m'a coûté 28¤ à peine (en comparaison aux boîtiers de macway, c'est pas cher) et que la doc précise qu'il est compatible pc *et mac* et elle explique comment l'utiliser pour un pc et pour un mac (et on voit bien que sur mac c'est beaucoup plus simple   )
 Arriver chez moi, je prépare les outils nécessaires : tournevis cruciforme (petit, pour ceux qui ont eu à installern leur RAM dans leur iBook, c'est la même taille qui est nécessaire), clé allen (orthographe? :rose: ) petite aussi pour les vis sous le ibook et carte en plastique pour ouvrir la coque sans bousiller tout. 
 Pour finir ces préliminaires, je branche le tout nouveau DD Toshiba dans le boitier externe, un coup de CCC pour créé une copie bootable et on est enfin prêt (ouf!!)

*L'acte en lui-même :*
 Là c'est simple (enfin presque..) il suffit de suivre les photos du démontage d'iBook fait par Lionel de MacBidouille (lien vers ce démontage, très utile même s'il y a peu d'indication en plus des photos)
 Personnellement, je vous conseille de vous munir également de quelques tasses à café (vide!!  ) pour y mettre les vis au fur et à mesure que vous avancerez dans le démontage. J'en ai utilisé 5, et elles m'ont été très utile pour ne pas me mélanger les pinceaux!!
 Pour reprendre en gros le démontage, voici comment je m'y suis pris. Après avoir dévisser les vis du dessous du iBook, je me suis muni de ma petite carte plastique (carte de photocopie de ma biblio, je m'en suis aperçu qu'à la fin... :rateau:  ) J'ai commencé par l'avant, qui vient assez facilement, puis je suis passé à l'arrière coté lecteur CD. L'arrière ça a été aussi, mais le lecteur CD fut l'étape la plus difficile. Je n'osais pas trop forcé, mais au final, seule ma carte de biblio se tordait sans rien ouvrir, donc j'ai fini par appuyé plus fort en poussant la carte à l'intérieur vers le haut (vers le clavier je veux dire, vu que le iBook était à l'envers.. vous suivez toujours??  ) Et ça a finalement marché, le reste est venu plus facilement une fois cette étape passée.
 A partir de là, on poursuit dévissage sur dévissage jusqu'à en arriver à une étape plus complexe, celle où l'on enlève le clavier et le reste du "dessus" . En effet, les fils des hauts parleurs y sont scotchés, donc il faut soulever délicatement ce "capot", débrancher les connecteurs des hauts, et tant qu'on y est, celui du trackpad (faites attention de ne pas la déchirer.. ça coûte cher à réparer ce genre de petite nappe  ) Voilà encore une bonne étape de franchie! C'est à ce moment que j'ai découvert un petit aimant posé en bas à droite, juste au-dessus du trou laissé par l'emplacement de la batterie (visible sur cette photo en bas à droite, il ressemble à une petite brique mal posée) Je ne sais pas à quoi il sert 
 Après ça, il ne reste plus qu'un blindage à enlever (13 vis à peine   ) et j'ai enfin accès au fameux disque dur. OUF!! Il est bien caché. Je le change en remarquant au passage qu'il y a pas mal de scotch jaune sur différents endroits de ma CM ainsi que sur le connecteur IDE du DD.... Je l'ai donc enlevé (et remis une fois le changement effectué)
 Voilà, on passe au remontage.

*Le moment où on range un peu le lit... euh, le plan de travail  *
 On reprend le même schéma de travail en recommençant tout à l'envers donc (visse au lieu de dévisser, clippe au lieu de déclipper etc ..)
 J'ai eu deux petits soucis dans ce remontage. Le premier, bénin, a été causé par le cable de haut parleur qui passe sur cette photo (sur la gauche de la photo) qu'il faut bien remettre comme à l'origine pour pouvoir clipper correctement le "capot" qui contient le trackpad par dessus.
 Le deuxième, plus problématique, est du aux 3 vis ( celles  alignées verticalement sur la droite de cette photo ) Elles sont aussi petites que la plupart des vis, mais par contre un peu plus courtes (peut être 2mm de long contre 3mm sur les autres) et en les revissant, et bien impossible de serrer correctement. Elles tournent dans le vide à la place  Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui en est le responsable, je les avait délicatement dévissées au début, et là à leur premier revissage le filetage merde déjà  J'ai donc mis à leur place les vis qui tiennent la plaque trouées (celle qui est au-dessus de la RAM ajoutée et qui supporte la carte airport) et là ça a bien voulu se visser. Mais je pense qu'un autre démontage remontage serait fatal au filetage dans lequel elles se visse...  Si d'autres ont eu ce genre de soucis, faites signe, ça me consolera un peu ..  )
 Enfin, ce n'est pas un drame non plus vu que maintenant j'ai pu tout revisser correctement. Je vais voir si je peux trouver des visse M 2x3 pour remplacer les mini vis qui tiennent actuellement la plaque perforée.

*Premier démarrage, l'accouchement en quelque sorte *
 Je rappelle que j'avais fais une jolie copie de mon dd d'origine avec CCC (première fois que je m'en servais de ce soft d'ailleurs), donc gros suspens au moment du démarrage.. et.... ça marche!! Tout est nickel, exactement identique à ce qu'il était avant de l'éteindre, à quelques Go près  Bravo CCC donc 
 Mais ce n'est probablement pas ça qui passionne les foules.. Donc passons à mes impressions générales sur ce nouveau DD. Première chose, comme dit dans mon post où je vous annonçait avoir fait la manip, l'autonomie a augmenté visiblement. Avec l'airport en fonctionnement, plus un butineur sur lequel je surf, je tiens maintenant facilement les 5 heures  Avant, c'était plutôt 4h30. Je vous laisse apprécié le gain 
 Ensuite, la vitesse de lancement des applis est très notable aussi, comme a pu nous l'expliquer nicoplanet pour son cas. Et je dois dire que c'est très très agréable. iMovie par exemple, mouline quasiment pas pour se lancer, et les petites modifications de mon montage en cours (qui a été conservé tel quel, merci encore CCC  ) ne font plus autant gratter le DD. A ce propos, le toshiba est beaucoup plus silencieux dans sa façon de gratter justement, et c'est appréciable aussi quand on travaille dans un endroit silencieux (bibliothèque ou chez soi lorsqu'on bosse et qu'on ne veut paas avoir de bruit pour se concentrer) Et en collant l'oreille au iBook, on entend un léger bruit, mais impreceptible dans une pièce vide et qu'on est seul à tapoter sur son ibook (mon cas en ce moment  )
 Dernière chose concernant le DD, il a l'air de beaucoup moins chauffer, je le confirmerai (ou non)) d'ici quelques jours d'utilisation.

*Conclusion:*
 Et bien cette modification est une réussite, et j'encourage toutes celles et tous ceux qui ont un iBook à se lancer dans l'opération (où à la faire faire par un apple center, quelqu'un en a cité un qui fait ça pour 60¤ sur paris dans le 9ème je crois bien, macway le fait aussi, mais pour 150¤)
 Certains ont mis des liens vers un bench effectué par macbidouille ( revoici le lien si besoin ), je n'ai pas fait de comparaison de ce genre, mais je peux vous affirmer que ce nouveau DD change vraiment beaucoup l'ordi. Pour donner un point de comparaison quand même, je ressens une amélioration de même importance que lorsque j'ai ajouté la RAM de 512Mo! Ce n'est bien sûr pas la même chose, mais disont que le gain est similaire, mais appliqué à d'autres aspects du iBook.
 Dernière chose, qui n'est pas des moindre, c'est le gain de place qu'on oublie trop souvent au profit du gain en vitesse. Ces 60Go ne sont vraiment pas de trop, j'envisage maintenant d'installer les démos de jeux fournis avec l'ibook (mareblast ché pa koi) et dinosaur (ou quelque chose comme ça) pour voir ce que peut faire de bô mon joli ibook. 
 En tout cas, mon utilisation quotidienne du iBook va être grandement facilité, je le sens déjà. Un conseil, si vous pouvez économiser pour vous prendre ce DD, n'hésitez pas, vous ne le regretterez pas 

 Voilivoilou

 Eddy

 PS un peu HS: Pour envoyer mes photos sur mon FTP, j'ai un peu galéré... J'utilise Transmit (simple, nickel) mais iPhoto rangeant bizarrement les photos, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à les trouver. Il n'y a pas une façon "correcte" de trouver où elles sont rangées? De même, si jeux en bidouiller une avec un logiciel adéaquat, ce doit être aussi difficil de s'y retrouvé.. non?


----------



## Cricri (18 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour toute ces infos !
En dehors du "grattage" est-ce qu'il fait plus de bruit que ton 30 ?

Et ta garantie maintenant ??


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toute ces infos !
> En dehors du "grattage" est-ce qu'il fait plus de bruit que ton 30 ?
> 
> *Et ta garantie maintenant ?*?


Ce n'est pas toi quiavaitmis un lien selon lequel la garantie reste sauf pour le DD en casdechangement de ce dernier? :mouais:Situcitesdesinfosquetune juges pas valable, ne serait-il paspréférabledeleslaisser làoùellessont? Voici le lien vers tonpostdont jeparle :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1047719&postcount=90
Je te laisse donc choisir ta réponse pour la garantie 

Le disque fait un léger bruit (j'ai du mal à le définir)perceptible  en  se collant au iBook. Mais celui d'origineaussi peut être, je  n'avais  pas fait attention. Sinon, riende spécial pour le moment.

Eddy


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Et ta garantie maintenant ??



on a deja parle encore encore et encore de cette garantie pour le changement de disque dur

tu vas pas remettre ca sur le tapis a chaque post qd meme ?
:mouais:


----------



## Sebang (19 Janvier 2005)

Juste au passage : félicitation !  
C'est toujours une sacré affaire et tu as l'air de bien l'avoir menée !
J'avais laissé quelques traces sur le capot de mon boobook et je m'en étais voulu de ne pas avoir utilisé une plaquette en plastique pour le démontage !


Sinon, juste pour la précision, l'article de MacBidouille n'est pas de Lionel, mais plutot de Decoris, membre de nos forums et qui avait réalisé ce tutorial il y a bon moment. Sympa de voir qu'il est toujours d'actualité car je crois qu'il a servi à beaucoup d'entre nous ! Merci !


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Janvier 2005)

Héhé ! Eddy a enfin été converti ! 

Bon, et bien tes impressions sont en tout points semblables aux miennes : 

- Applications qui se lancent plus rapidement
- Transferts et copies de fichiers carrement plus rapides (en ce qui me concerne, et toi ?)
- Accès au disque dur plus silencieux
- Leger souffle du DD par rapport au DD d'origine
- ... et augmentation d'autonomie (là, j'ai pas vu beaucoup d'endroit ou ça en cause, mais ton experience confirme ma première impression !  )

En plus t'as détaillé tout le bazard !

je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que MacWay va en vendre des DD Tosh' 5400 16Mo de cache !  

Pour moi, la prochaine étape, c'est le remplacement du Combo du p'tit iBook 12' par un SuperDrive !
C'est pour les prochains mois....

Sinon Eddy, t'es en psycho ? T'es psychologue ?
Si c'est le cas, tu as les salutations d'un confrère !


----------



## Sebang (19 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> PS un peu HS: Pour envoyer mes photos sur mon FTP, j'ai un peu galéré... J'utilise Transmit (simple, nickel) mais iPhoto rangeant bizarrement les photos, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à les trouver. Il n'y a pas une façon "correcte" de trouver où elles sont rangées? De même, si jeux en bidouiller une avec un logiciel adéaquat, ce doit être aussi difficil de s'y retrouvé.. non?



Tu as moyen de faire un glissé-déposé de ta photo en la glissant directement sur l'application de retouche de ton choix depuis iPhoto, ou alors tu peux aussi la mettre sur le bureau ; ça risque d'en faire une deuxième (en plus de celle "cachée" dans le dossier iPhoto), mais au moins tu sauras où elle se trouve.


A noter que l'utilisation de la carte de BU est très bien trouvée (même si c'était pas volontaire je crois). Je me demandais à quoi pourrai bien servir celle de l'année dernière, je crois que j'ai trouvé.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Juste au passage : félicitation !
> C'est toujours une sacré affaire et tu as l'air de bien l'avoir menée !
> J'avais laissé quelques traces sur le capot de mon boobook et jem'enétais voulu de ne pas avoir utilisé une plaquette en plastique pourledémontage !
> Sinon, juste pour la précision, l'article de MacBidouille n'est pasdeLionel, mais plutot de Decoris, membre de nos forums et quiavaitréalisé ce tutorial il y a bon moment. Sympa de voir qu'il esttoujoursd'actualité car je crois qu'il a servi à beaucoup d'entre nous! Merci!


Merci  Ce n'est pas une opération trop dure en fait, il faut juste prendre son temps... 
Et toutes mes excuses à Decoris... :rose: bravo pour l'article 


			
				nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> - Transferts et copies de fichiers carrement plus rapides (en ce qui me concerne, et toi ?)


Je ne l'ai pas trop détaillé parce que le test de macbidouille est trèséloquent sur le sujet, mais c'est vrai que le transfert de fichiers estplus rapide. Voir beaucoup plus rapide 


> Pour moi, la prochaine étape, c'est le remplacement du Combo du p'tit iBook 12' par un SuperDrive !
> C'estpour les prochains mois....


C'est marrant que tu dises ça, j'y ai justement pensé pendant mon démontage Mais j'avais lu je crois toujourssur macbidouille qu'on peut acheter ungraveur DVD non apple qui faitpile les bonnes dimensions 
Après unetite recherche, voici les liens chez macbidouille :lien 1 pour le montage, et lien 2 pour le même en version 4x 
De là à le faire, je ne sais pas trop. Déjà on va attendrequelquestemps que je maitrise un peu plus mon ibook, ensuite y a leprix... Etsurtout j'ai déjà un graveur DVD sur mon PC ( :rose: ) Qui vivra verra


> Sinon Eddy, t'es en psycho ? T'es psychologue ?
> Si c'est le cas, tu as les salutations d'un confrère !


Je suis étudiant en psycho pour le moment, et je compte bien devenirpsychologue.  (avec boodou "fille", tu es le deuxième psy que je rencontre sur ce forum  )

Eddy

PS : Merci Sebang pour l'astuce sur les photos


----------



## Fogi (19 Janvier 2005)

Bravo et merci à Eddy pour toutes ces précisions, je manque de temps pour rédiger et n'aurais surement pas fait mieux...
Je confirme, la réactivité du système est bien plus grande, le lancement des applis est plus rapide, il existe effectivement un léger "souffle" mais on l'entend car on a dit qu'il existe et... qu'on l'écoute, mais sinon on n'y prête guère attention...Génial ce Toshiba.
J'ai fait un bench avec XBench que j'essayerai de mettre en ligne. Bench réalisé après formatage et réinstal d'un 10.3.7 tout neuf et de mes applis habituelles...toshop, XPress etc.


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

c'est un forum de psycho ici ?  


pour xbench, tu avais deja les infos de l'ancien DD afin de comparer ?


----------



## Fogi (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pour xbench, tu avais deja les infos de l'ancien DD afin de comparer ?



Oui, je l'avais fait et la différence etait flagrante mais je ne l'ai pas gardé car j'étais sous 10.3.6, je n'avais pas fait d'entretien système depuis qq temps et donc je l'ai (bêtement) viré. Ayant vendu le DD d'origine auquel j'ai appliqué un formatage bas niveau, je n'ai pas eu le temps de réinstaller pour juste un bench dans les mêmes conditions...

Par contre j'ai fait un bench avant et après mise à jour 10.3.7 et ...c'est surprenant ! surtout au niveau de Quartz extrême avec un plus (petit) pour le CPU...


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

ce matin, coup de theatre, juste au moment ou j'allais re-commander unibook sur l'AS et un DD sur macway, je zieute sur macbidouille et onreparle de l'update du powerbook...

mes nerfs vont lacher


cela dit, vos temoignages me font penser qu'avec la ram a 768 et un DD a 5400 tours, l'ibook serait un foudre de rapidite...
ca peut etre un bon plan


----------



## chupastar (19 Janvier 2005)

Oui mais entre le prix de l'iBook et de du powerbook (ou du futur powerbook) y a quand même une sacrée différence...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Janvier 2005)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, j'ai posté 2 galeries, dont une consacré au démontage, le tout ici : dans les galeries de la partie switch
Ca illustre bien mon long post un peu plus haut dans ce fil je pense.

Eddy


----------



## tendai (23 Janvier 2005)

Fogi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé simplement une clé allen pour les vis du dos, deux reglettes en plastique pour le démontage de la coque et deux tournevis cruciformes pour les 45872 vis internes.. petits les crucis.
> Sur mon iBook g4 1 Ghz (14 " de janvier 2004) il y a 3 vis qui fixent le combo à la coque au niveau de la fente d'introduction des galettes. Il faut introduire un cruci trè fin à travers trois petis trous, les vis sont au fond,...utiliser des tournevis aimantés n'est pas du luxe, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire !
> 
> bon courage..



Et où peut-on trouver ce matériel (sur le net si possible) ?
Personnelement, je me suis enquis d'un tournevis cruciforme adéquat pour changer la mémoire : je n'ai pas trouvé ! J'ai dévissé avec la pointe d'un cutter. Pas top top...
Je ne me sens pas trop de me lancer dans l'aventure sans le matériel qui va bien...

Merci pour vos suggétions.


----------



## Sebang (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair et net, ne te lance pas dans l'aventure avec uniquement un cutter !  

Pour obtenir tout le matos nécessaire, le plus simple c'est un castorama ou équivalent (sieur bricolage, Bricomarché, etc...), mais si il n'y en a pas où s'ils n'ont pas ce que tu veux, ben... Je sais pas trop. Il doit bien y avoir ce qu'il faut sur le net. un petit coup de google et c'est parti !


----------



## tendai (24 Janvier 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair et net, ne te lance pas dans l'aventure avec uniquement un cutter !
> 
> Pour obtenir tout le matos nécessaire, le plus simple c'est un castorama ou équivalent (sieur bricolage, Bricomarché, etc...), mais si il n'y en a pas où s'ils n'ont pas ce que tu veux, ben... Je sais pas trop. Il doit bien y avoir ce qu'il faut sur le net. un petit coup de google et c'est parti !



Question BricoTruc ou CastoMachin, il y a tout ce qu'il faut du côté de chez moi... mais je n'aurais pas pensé qu'ils pourraient avoir des outils de précision. Je vais y faire un tour...

Merci

(Effectivement, je ne suis pas trop bricoleur    )


----------



## chupastar (24 Janvier 2005)

Même à Auchan à coté de chez moi il y a tout ce qu'il faut...

Par contre ce n'est pas une clé Torx qu'il faut pour démonter le capot du dessous? (à la place de la clé alen?).

Et pour info, ils ont même des clé torx à Auchan...


----------



## tendai (24 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Même à Auchan à coté de chez moi il y a tout ce qu'il faut...
> 
> Par contre ce n'est pas une clé Torx qu'il faut pour démonter le capot du dessous? (à la place de la clé alen?).
> 
> Et pour info, ils ont même des clé torx à Auchan...


 
Décidément, je ne fréquente pas suffisamment les rayons bricolage !
Je suis allé ce matin dans un Leroy Merlin et j'ai acheté des tournevis Trox et un cruciforme 000. J'ai testé le cruciforme : c'est parfait !

Merci encore...


----------



## chupastar (24 Janvier 2005)

Alors c'est bien un torx (ou trox ???) qu'il faut pour le dessous du capot?  Tuas pris quelle taille pour celui-ci? 000?

Merci.


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Janvier 2005)

tendai a dit:
			
		

> Question BricoTruc ou CastoMachin, il y a tout ce qu'il faut du côté de chez moi... mais je n'aurais pas pensé qu'ils pourraient avoir des outils de précision. Je vais y faire un tour...
> 
> Merci
> 
> (Effectivement, je ne suis pas trop bricoleur  )


 
Bienvenue    et bon courage!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est bien un torx (ou trox ???) qu'il faut pour le dessous du capot? Tuas pris quelle taille pour celui-ci? 000?
> 
> Merci.


Tu retourne le iBook et tu verras de suite à quoi ressemble l'aoutil nécessaire.
A trop parler, on ne fait rien


----------



## chupastar (24 Janvier 2005)

Alors c'est clé alen pour moi...

Mais il ne faudrait pas que je tombe sur du torx à l'interieur...

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est clé alen pour moi...
> 
> Mais il ne faudrait pas que je tombe sur du torx à l'interieur...
> 
> Merci.


T'as lu mon post sur mon démontage? Une fois le iBook ouvert, que des vis cruciformes (beaucoup même) Keep 

Eddy


----------



## chupastar (25 Janvier 2005)

Merci!


----------



## niiico (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> on les avait deja



Et bien c'est dommage qu'ils ne soient pas reapparu dans ce thread, na ! 

Vu les questions passées sur ce thread, je pense que beaucoup ne les avaient pas !

-- 
Niiico


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

je sais pas si tu as parcouru le forum, mais plusieurs topics ont ete crees sur le meme sujet


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Merci!


Toutes mes excuses, j'oubliai, il faut une clé torx pr dévisser 4 vis sur le DD :rose:
Il y a quelques photos de l'opération dans le VVM de ce mois-ci 

Eddy


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

niiico a dit:
			
		

> Et bien c'est dommage qu'ils ne soient pas reapparu dans ce thread, na !
> 
> Vu les questions passées sur ce thread, je pense que beaucoup ne les avaient pas !
> 
> ...




la prochaine, lis bien le thread en ENTIER 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=987060&postcount=2

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1017656&postcount=14


les procedures pour demonter l'ibook etaient bien sur la 1ere page de ce thread


----------



## chupastar (26 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses, j'oubliai, il faut une clé torx pr dévisser 4 vis sur le DD :rose:
> Il y a quelques photos de l'opération dans le VVM de ce mois-ci
> 
> Eddy



Merci Eddy, j'aurais été bien embêté si je ne pouvais pas démonter le DD une fois le capot ouvert...  :rateau: .


Tu connais la taille de cette clé stp?


Merci.


----------



## Sebang (26 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Merci Eddy, j'aurais été bien embêté si je ne pouvais pas démonter le DD une fois le capot ouvert...  :rateau: .
> 
> 
> Tu connais la taille de cette clé stp?
> ...



Chuuuuut, c'est ce qu'il m'est arrivé la première fois, l'iBook est resté toute la nuit en vrac le temps que le matin arrive pour que j'aille acheter le TORX taille 8.


----------



## chupastar (26 Janvier 2005)

Merci Sebang!


----------



## Fogi (27 Janvier 2005)

Sur mon iBook, les trois vis au dos de la coque sont bien des vis à tête creuse à 6 pans droits (Allen) et non en étoile comme les Torx. 
Je pense qu'il y a des différences en fonction des modèles. Le mien est un iBook G4 1 Ghz de la première série (800 Mhz à 1 Ghz) avec ecran 14" et DD 60 GO (à 4200Tr/mn) d'origine.


----------



## chupastar (27 Janvier 2005)

Oui, en fait ce qui a été dit, c'est que les vis au dos de l'iBook sont toujours des Allen, mais il y a besoin d'un Torx pour démonter le DD une fois à l'interieur.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Janvier 2005)

Je vais clarifié un truc sur cette torx. Elle ne sert pas à démonter le DD, simplement il y a 4 vis dans le DD. Et la tete de ces vis rentre dans une rondelle en caoutchouc qui permet de limiter l'effet des vibrations, et églament de le maintenir en place.
Ces rondelles en caoutchouc sont bien évidement fixées elles aussi, elles font en fait parti de petite "lames" en métal qui se positionnent le long du DD.

En espérant avoir été à peu près clair


----------



## chupastar (27 Janvier 2005)

Alors les Torx servent à fixer ces petites lames dont tu parles?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Janvier 2005)

Non, ces lames ont des rondelles avec un trou. Tu mets la tete des vis dans ces trous. Cette tete est assez longue.

De toute façon, tu peux pas te tromper, tu verras.


----------



## chupastar (27 Janvier 2005)

Ok, merci, je crois que je suis paré pour un démontage depuis le temps que je lis le forum et les différents articles sur le sujet!

Par contre j'ai toujours pas compris où elles étaient ces fameuses vis Torx... 

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci, je crois que je suis paré pour un démontage depuis le temps que je lis le forum et les différents articles sur le sujet!
> 
> Par contre j'ai toujours pas compris où elles étaient ces fameuses vis Torx...
> 
> Merci.


Sur les cotés du DD, tu pourras pas les louper, t'en fais pas


----------



## chupastar (28 Janvier 2005)

Ok merci!


----------



## bp (9 Février 2005)

En suivant les différents conseils prodigués par ce sujet, j'ai remplacé le DD de mon ibook G4 800 MHz par le fameux Toshiba 60Go de Macway .

Tout s'est bien passé malgré quelques inquiétudes (en particulier un fil coincé dans la charnière près du bouton d'alimentation, et airport qui ne fonctionnait plus - j'avais mal rebranché la carte!).

Je suis globalement content du changement (il est indéniablement plus véloce).

Un petit bémol cependant: le nouveau DD est plus bruyant (à peine audible en fait, mais le précédent passait totalement inaperçu) et surtout il vibre. Ces vibrations sont de faible intensité mais tout de même gênantes: avez-vous rencontré un tel problème? Je me demande si j'ai mal repositionné une pièce...

Prochaine étape (si je trouve une solution pour les vibrations), remplacer le DD de l'ibook de ma femme (un dual usb) par le dd de 40 Go retiré à mon iBook. Mais je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr que cela soit possible...


----------



## chupastar (9 Février 2005)

Il me semble bien que c'est la même taille de disque dur pour ces deux iBook. Donc pas de problème normalement.


----------



## Sebang (9 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble bien que c'est la même taille de disque dur pour ces deux iBook. Donc pas de problème normalement.



Effectivement, c'est la même taille pour tout les iBook (coquillage, dual usb ou G4) ainsi que pour tout les Powerbook G4. Je crois me souvenir qu'éventuellement les Powerbook G3 acceptaient les disques 2,5 pouces de 12mm de hauteur...


----------



## PierreG (10 Février 2005)

Bien l'bonjour à tous!
Cela fait quelque temps que je m'instruis sur ce thread, que je scrute les différents choix de matériel pour opérer un prochain changement de disque dur sur mon ibook.
Et voilà que, décidé, je me pointe sur Macway et qu'est-ce que j'trouve??
Eh bien le *Toshiba 60Go 16 Mo de cache il est plus dispo!!! * 
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_171_466_688&products_id=1747&bloc=similars
Comment faire et que choisir???
Après une lecture approfondie de quelques thread, j'opterais pour un DD 5400 t/min avec 16Mo de cache
Pourquoi pas un 80Go pour le plaisir des grands espaces??  
Quels sont vos suggestions?


----------



## Sebang (2 Mars 2005)

J'imagine que ceux qui attendent des disques de 120go vont se réjouir comme moi de la news parue chez MacBidouille aujourd'hui :

"Fujitsu vient d'annoncer avec une disponibilité pour le mois de Mai des disques dur pour portables de 120 Go. C'est la première fois qu'un fabriquant atteint une telle densité sur un disque 2'' 1/2.
Ce disque sera un 4200 trs/min, avec un temps moyen d'accès de 12 ms.
Apple travaillant déjà avec Fujitsu, nous retrouverons certainement ce disque dans les PowerBook cette année."


En voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne ! C'est un bon départ, même si 4200tr sont hors de question pour moi (a priori).
Mais j'imagine que pour Septembre 2005, on peut espérer avoir du bon matos à 5400tr voir plus ?

Bon maintenant, j'économise les sous-sous pour doubler mon petit espace intime interne.


----------



## Sinkha (2 Mars 2005)

Le 4200 T ne vaut pas un clou. En externe a la limite pour le stock de donnée, mais pas pour DD principal.


----------



## cyberyoyo (2 Mars 2005)

PierreG a dit:
			
		

> Bien l'bonjour à tous!
> Cela fait quelque temps que je m'instruis sur ce thread, que je scrute les différents choix de matériel pour opérer un prochain changement de disque dur sur mon ibook.
> Et voilà que, décidé, je me pointe sur Macway et qu'est-ce que j'trouve??
> Eh bien le *Toshiba 60Go 16 Mo de cache il est plus dispo!!! *
> ...



J'ai ouvert un sujet à propos du DD TOSHIBA ICI  

Cela pourra peut-être t'aider.


----------



## Sebang (2 Mars 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Le 4200 T ne vaut pas un clou. En externe a la limite pour le stock de donnée, mais pas pour DD principal.



C'est pas toujours vrai. J'avais un excellent Hitachi 80GN 80go à 4200tr qui était plus rapide que la plupart des 5400tr de l'époque (il y a presque 2 ans).

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que 4200tr, ça s'annonce pas super, mais y'a un début à tout... Y'a qu'à voir chez MacWay le 100go Toshiba 4200tr qu'ils vendent, je ne savais meme pas qu'il y avait eu des 4200tr à 100go ! (Hitachi, Seagate et d'autres sont tous à 5400tr minimum).

C'est au moins un signe de vie "officiel" des 120go. Un jour, j'arriverai à doubler mon espace tout en ayant de super performances !


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (21 Mars 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à ce moment que j'ai découvert un petit aimant posé en bas à droite, juste au-dessus du trou laissé par l'emplacement de la batterie (visible sur cette photo en bas à droite, il ressemble à une petite brique mal posée) Je ne sais pas à quoi il sert


L'aimant déclenchant la mise en veille de la bête lorsque l'on referme le capot.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (21 Mars 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques photos de l'opération dans le VVM de ce mois-ci
> Eddy


C'est pour un ibook G3 là ;-)
Pour un G4, c'est ici avec la liste des outils, des photos et des commentaires...


----------



## Zyrol (23 Mars 2005)

Apres avoir lu tous vos posts, je vais me lancer dans l'aventure.

Je vais changer mon DD 30 Go pour un 80 Go 5400tr/m et 16 Mo. je penche pour le toshiba.

J'aimerais bien savoir si il y a une réelle difference entre un 8 Mo de cache et un 16 Mo.

Voilà, voilà, je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Zyrol (30 Mars 2005)

ça y est !!!
mon ibook est maintenant doté d'un 80 Go 5400 tr/m 8 Mo de cache.
Et c'est clair que le système est accéléré grandement. c'est vraiment plaisant.
J'ai fait un petit bench avec ce nouveau disque, j'ai oublié de le faire sur mon ancien, dommage. Si quelqu'un à un 30 Go avec un ibook G4 1ghz... comme ça on aura des chiffres !
Si il y en a qui comprennent en détail ces chiffres, je suis preneur !


----------



## Sebang (31 Mars 2005)

Cher compatriote iPalois. 

Ton disque dur est dans le bon !
Celui de mon PowerBook (60go, 4200tr, 2mo cache, Hitachi) fait au mieux un score de 30 après avoir redémarrer (24 sans redémarrer). 4go de libre... :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (1 Avril 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Cher compatriote iPalois.
> 
> Ton disque dur est dans le bon !
> Celui de mon PowerBook (60go, 4200tr, 2mo cache, Hitachi) fait au mieux un score de 30 après avoir redémarrer (24 sans redémarrer). 4go de libre... :rateau:



Cool !!!!

En tout cas je suis super content de cet upgrade, pas de bruit, système trés réactif et de la place bien sur !


----------



## benout (1 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part je viens de monter douloureusement (je ne suis pas tres bricoleur...) un Hitachi 60Go 7200trms dans mon alu book 15", je suis ravi...J'ai cru comprendre en revanche que les toshiba 80Go 5400TR 16Mo se faisaient plutot rares en magasins et sur le net...J'ai un ami qui en cherche un, si vous savez ou le trouver...vous ferez un heureux
Benout


----------



## Zyrol (1 Avril 2005)

benout a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je viens de monter douloureusement (je ne suis pas tres bricoleur...) un Hitachi 60Go 7200trms dans mon alu book 15", je suis ravi...J'ai cru comprendre en revanche que les toshiba 80Go 5400TR 16Mo se faisaient plutot rares en magasins et sur le net...J'ai un ami qui en cherche un, si vous savez ou le trouver...vous ferez un heureux
> Benout



Si ton amis n'est pas préssé il peut le commander sur www.grosbill.com.

Je les ai appellé, la semaine derniere pour savoir quel etait la dispo sur ce produit, ils m'ont dit 3 semaines maxi. Moi perso, je ne pouvais pas attendre (boulot) donc j'ai pris un 8 Mo de cache.


----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2005)

salut,

On peut mettre le même genre de disque sur un ibook original (99) ? C'est pour remplacer un 3Go...  

Je ne suis peut-être pas au bon endroit pour poser la question. Je dois aller sur Jurassic Macs ? :mouais:


----------



## Sebang (1 Avril 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> On peut mettre le même genre de disque sur un ibook original (99) ? C'est pour remplacer un 3Go...



Oui, tu peux mettre n'importe quel disque dur 2,5 pouces 9,5 mm dans ton iBook original. A toi les grands espaces !


----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu peux mettre n'importe quel disque dur 2,5 pouces 9,5 mm dans ton iBook original. A toi les grands espaces !



9,5mm ? C'est quoi ?


----------



## Sebang (1 Avril 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> 9,5mm ? C'est quoi ?



millimètres. 
C'est important parce qu'il en existe des 12mm (bien que devenu rares de nos jours je crois bien) qui ne rentrent pas dans les portables Apple (sauf Powerbook G3).


----------



## tendai (23 Mai 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> 9,5mm ? C'est quoi ?


 
La taille du disque.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Mai 2006)

Opération réussie: disque dur changé dans mon iBook. J'ai pris un Hitachi sur les conseils de Macinside (  ). aussi silencieux que le disque d'origine.

Beaucoup d'organisation, un guide de démontage (celui de Macbidouille cité précédemment) sur lequel je scotchais les vis au fur et à mesure. pas si long et compliqué que je le craignais.

Le coup de boost est vraiment visible sur le démarrage, la copie de fichiers.

Presque un nouvel ibook (et j'attaque le tuning de la pomme ce week end :love: )


----------



## SupaPictave (6 Mai 2006)

Salut!

Dites, je compte aussi changer le 40Go-4200trs/min de mon iBook pour un truc plus sérieux (80Go@7200trs/min ou 100@5400), mais tant qu'à ouvrir la bête, autant changer plus de trucs.

Est-ce que vous savez où acheter un Superdrive? J'avais cru lire y'a de ça quelques semaines le feedback d'un mec qui avait surboosté son iBook de la sorte. Problême, je ne trouve pas de lecteur/graveur de la bonne référence.
Doit-on forcément installer du Panasonic (plus facile à retenir que Match... Masht... Matsu... 'fin bref), ou d'autres graveurs sont-ils compatibles? Existe-t-il une boutique sérieuse qui en vend? Si possible en France ou en Europe?

Parce que si je me lance dans cette entreprise, j'aimerais faire d'une pierre deux coups voyez vous, et comme ça j'aurais dans l'encombrement de mon iBook tout ce qui fait que j'aurais besoin d'un ordi fixe plus puissant ou de périphériques externes forcément contraignants (graveur DVD, disque dur plus gros).

Oualou, merci!

EDIT : TADAM, auto-réponse!! Je suis allé voir chez Macway, et ils en ont 

REEDIT : commande partie, pour un Superdrive et un Hitachi 100Go@5400trs/min, j'vous ferais un petit reportage photo


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Opération réussie: disque dur changé dans mon iBook. J'ai pris un Hitachi sur les conseils de Macinside (  ). aussi silencieux que le disque d'origine.


Silencieux ? Alors la référence exacte de ton disque m'intéresse ! Que peux-tu dire de l'autonomie, y a-t-il une baisse sensible ou non ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Silencieux ? Alors la référence exacte de ton disque m'intéresse ! Que peux-tu dire de l'autonomie, y a-t-il une baisse sensible ou non ? Merci d'avance



c'est le Hitachi 5k80: 80go, 5400t (101 chez Macway)
En ce qui concerne la perte d'autonomie, je n'ai pas vraiment fait attention, mais j'y ai vraiment gagné en confort d'utilisation.


----------



## jedimaster (11 Mai 2006)

j'ai demandé à un revendeur apple à rennes combien il prend pour changer le disque dur de mon ibook 12" sachant que je souhaite le remplacer par mon DDE 2,5" aluslim 60go. Il me répond que pour faire cela, il prend plus de 200 euros (260 je crois). Ce prix est en partie dû à la prime de risque en faisant cette manip.Je le comprend en partie, mais vu le prix très prohibitif. je crois que je vais le faire moi même. Peut être que quelqu'un connaît une bonne adresse sur Rennes ou ses environs et qui change les DD pour pas trop cher 70 voire 80 euros maxi (mais qui le fait bien aussi)?


----------



## pacis (11 Mai 2006)

si tu descends dans le sud, pas de problème , même gratoss  ( si t'es une fille bien sur !! )


----------



## jedimaster (11 Mai 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> si tu descends dans le sud, pas de problème , même gratoss  ( si t'es une fille bien sur !! )



lol, tu te trompe de sexe la! et si je me travestit en fille  tu le fait aussi gratuit?? Mais sérieusement ça va pas être possible car j'ai un rayon de mobilité assez réduit (eh oui c'est la bretagne, c'est loin de tout, il fait mauvais et par dessus tout j'ai pas mon permis)
En tout cas ça serait sympa si des personnes pouvaient me donner des bonnes adresses, je veux même que des particuliers (compétents bien sur) toujours sur rennes veulent faire ce petit boulot.


----------



## Freelancer (11 Mai 2006)

jedimaster a dit:
			
		

> j'ai demandé à un revendeur apple à rennes combien il prend pour changer le disque dur de mon ibook 12" sachant que je souhaite le remplacer par mon DDE 2,5" aluslim 60go. Il me répond que pour faire cela, il prend plus de 200 euros (260 je crois). Ce prix est en partie dû à la prime de risque en faisant cette manip.Je le comprend en partie, mais vu le prix très prohibitif. je crois que je vais le faire moi même. Peut être que quelqu'un connaît une bonne adresse sur Rennes ou ses environs et qui change les DD pour pas trop cher 70 voire 80 euros maxi (mais qui le fait bien aussi)?



Dans les Apple Center agréés que j'ai fait avant de changer le disque dur moi-même, la main d'oeuvre d'un technicien coûtait environ 100 H.T. de l'heure (et il faut compter deux heures à peu près). La tranquillité a un coût. mais si tu n'es pas sûr de toi, il faut mieux craquer 260 pour un technicien, plutôt qu'une réparation qui sera forcément hors garantie dans la mesure où tu as démonté ta bécane, ou pire, le remplacement de ton iBook.


----------



## nous-les gueux (11 Mai 2006)

'soir, 

Le dédé de mon powerbook 12 à crashé lundi matin. La première boutique que j'ai contacté me proposait un petit 400 euros ht pour remplacement à l'identique (hitachi 80go/5400rpm).

J'ai trouvé la ponction un tout petit peu pontificale, alors encouragé par les vaillants défricheurs de ce post, je me suis lancé à mon tour.

Je rappelle le nécessaire guide, plusieurs fois cité : http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html (excuses, je sais pas faire les beaux liens).

Là où ça m'a paru raide :
1-*la déconnection de la nappe du clavier* : je savais pas sur quoi tirer -et je sais toujours pas : la nappe est sortie mais la prise est restée. 
2-*la déconnection du cable des hauts parleurs*, il faut une pince très fine.

Par contre il n'est pas nécessaire de déconnecter le cable de l'alimentation : on peut simplement déposer le capôt sur le coté, le fil est assez long.

Après ça, le changement du disque et le remontage : une grande plaisance. Et tout va bien ! ça tourne au petit poil de la sardine depuis hier matin.

J'ai mis beaucoup plus d'une demi heure, mais franchement  ajoutez à mes deux mains gauches des verrues dans les yeux, jmen fiche :
je suis assez RAVI. 
En plus mon mac m'impressionne beaucoup moins depuis que j'l'ai vu nu.

Vu l'économie, nous bûmes du champagne.


----------



## pacis (12 Mai 2006)

nous-les gueux a dit:
			
		

> ....la déconnection de la nappe du clavier :
> je savais pas sur quoi tirer -et je sais toujours pas : la nappe est sortie mais la prise est restée.



comment tu as fait alors pour remonter la nappe ?


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2006)

J'ai eu la même chose : tu la repousse dedans et ça marche...


----------



## nous-les gueux (12 Mai 2006)

Oui, c'est juste enlevé, pas dechiré. Ca retrouve bien sa place.


----------



## rizoto (12 Mai 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> comment tu as fait alors pour remonter la nappe ?




J'imagine le gros coup de stress...tout d'un coup très chaud...


Y a pas l'adrénaline c'est marrant


----------



## nicolasf (12 Mai 2006)

J'ai lu avec grand intérêt ce sujet car je dois dire que le disque dur de mon ibook (DD d'origine, 4500 tours/mn donc) est assez énervant. Assez régulièrement, il patine très sérieusement dans la semoule et rien ne se passe pendant un bon moment. De manière générale, je pense qu'un disque dur plus rapide accélérerait plus le système. Est-ce que je me trompe en pensant qu'un meilleur disque dur m'apporterait plus qu'un peu de RAM pour améliorer les performances ?

Sinon, il est hors de question que je fasse la travail moi-même, je suis incapable de mes mains et surtout pas patient du tout et au vu des vis qu'il y a à dévisser, je préfère même pas songer à le faire ! Mais voilà, je suis étudiant très peu fortuné et l'objectif est que ça coûte le moins cher possible. 60 pour le changement, ça me va mais pas 260... Je suis sur Paris donc j'ai a priori accés à pas mal d'Apple Center ou de réparateurs agréés. Je suppose que tous ne se valent pas : vous auriez des recommandations ou des mises en garde ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2006)

À 60&#8364; dans un Apple Center ils te nettoient ton écran.


----------



## nous-les gueux (12 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il est hors de question que je fasse la travail moi-même, je suis incapable de mes mains et surtout pas patient du tout et au vu des vis qu'il y a à dévisser



Si ton souci est financier (et preserver ta becane bien sur), tu peux toujours essayer le démontage jusqu'à ce que quelque chose coince. Peut être que rien ne coincera !! 

Et si un truc te résiste, tu remontes le tout bien sagement et tu l'emmene au center de ton choix.


----------



## nicolasf (13 Mai 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment le démontage qui pose problème, mais plutôt le remontage en fait.

Et puis je n'ai ni le temps, ni le matos, ni l'espace, ni l'envie de me lancer la-dedans...


----------



## Pierro78 (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
je possède un Ibook G4 (celui remplacé depuis hier... ) 12" 1,33Ghz, 1Go DDR, DD 40 Go j'aimerais remplacer le DD (au fait c'est un TOSHIBA MK4025GAS 4200 trs/min 8 mo) par un 5400 trs/min 80 ou 100 Gigas en 8 mo ou 16 mo suivant la difference de prix mais de toutes manières 5400trs sera toujours mieux que 4200trs les 16 Mo ça vaut le coup? Quel modèle me conseillez vous? Quelqu'un a t'il l'adresse d'un specialiste en région parisienne qui pourrait me changer ça pour environ 100 euro maximum? Et sinon y a t'il une opération à faire avant d'integrer le nouveau DD du type formatage ou autre? Sinon si j'installe un DD vierge, je pourrais resinstaller Mac OSX directement avec le CD qui m'a été fourni à l'achat de mon Ibook? Je dis peut-être des anneries... reprenez moi au cas ou! :rose: 

Merci!


----------



## pn10000 (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer un travelstar 7k100 sur mon Ibook, tout s'est bien passé, je souhqite donc installer mon OS. Problème je ne sais pas comment formater le nouveau disque pour l'intaller. J'ai fais une partition mais aparament ça ne suffit pas.

Merci de m'aider car je ne sais pas quoi faire. Tchuss!!


----------



## Freelancer (29 Mai 2006)

Pierro78 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> je possède un Ibook G4 (celui remplacé depuis hier... ) 12" 1,33Ghz, 1Go DDR, DD 40 Go j'aimerais remplacer le DD (au fait c'est un TOSHIBA MK4025GAS 4200 trs/min 8 mo) par un 5400 trs/min 80 ou 100 Gigas en 8 mo ou 16 mo suivant la difference de prix mais de toutes manières 5400trs sera toujours mieux que 4200trs les 16 Mo ça vaut le coup? Quel modèle me conseillez vous? Quelqu'un a t'il l'adresse d'un specialiste en région parisienne qui pourrait me changer ça pour environ 100 euro maximum?


Je crois qu'on a répondu à ces questions dans les deux dernières pages de ce fil.



			
				Pierro78 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon y a t'il une opération à faire avant d'integrer le nouveau DD du type formatage ou autre? Sinon si j'installe un DD vierge, je pourrais resinstaller Mac OSX directement avec le CD qui m'a été fourni à l'achat de mon Ibook? Je dis peut-être des anneries... reprenez moi au cas ou! :rose:
> 
> Merci!


tu formates ton disque au moment de l'installation de Mac Os, avec le dvd fourni à l'achat.


----------



## Jndo (15 Juillet 2006)

Je dois changer le DD sur un vieil ibook G4. Avant d'acheter le DD de remplacement, j'aimerais vérifier un point : peut-on mettre un DD ATA 100 dans un ibook G4 800 MHz, dont le DD d'origine n'est qu'un ATA 66 ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Jndo a dit:


> Je dois changer le DD sur un vieil ibook G4. Avant d'acheter le DD de remplacement, j'aimerais vérifier un point : peut-on mettre un DD ATA 100 dans un ibook G4 800 MHz, dont le DD d'origine n'est qu'un ATA 66 ?



L'iBook G4 est équipé en ATA/100 (ATA-6) comme tous les autres iBooks G4. Tu n'as donc aucun soucis.

J'ai même vu sur xlr8yourmac.com un gars qui a installé un Seagate Momentus 160 Go dans son iBook G4 (modèle 1.33 mais c'est le même contrôleur IDE) ! 

Si tu prends un 100 ou 120 Go tu n'auras aucun soucis de compatibilité.


----------



## Jndo (3 Décembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> L'iBook G4 est équipé en ATA/100 (ATA-6) comme tous les autres iBooks G4. Tu n'as donc aucun soucis.
> 
> J'ai même vu sur xlr8yourmac.com un gars qui a installé un Seagate Momentus 160 Go dans son iBook G4 (modèle 1.33 mais c'est le même contrôleur IDE) !
> 
> Si tu prends un 100 ou 120 Go tu n'auras aucun soucis de compatibilité.



J'ai ajouté un Seagate 160 Go. Quitte à devoir ouvrir la bête, je me suis dit qu'il fallait mettre le plus gros DD possible. Finalement, l'opération est facile avec le mode d'emploi de powerbook-fr.com  . Il faut juste faire attention aux câbles qui vont vers l'écran, au niveau de la charnière.  Lors du premier remontage, j'en ai pincé un en remettant le blindage inférieur, et l'écran restait obstinément noir. J'ai fait plus attention la deuxième fois et ça roule. D'ailleurs je conseille de faire un test et d'allumer l'ibook, pour vérifier que tout va bien, avant de remettre la coque inférieure en plastique.

Je n'ai pas fait de benchs, mais ce seagate est bien plus silencieux et bien moins chaud que le toshiba 60 Go d'origine.


----------



## Emmanuelion (4 Décembre 2006)

Hello,

pour ma part, j'ai chang&#233; mon dd d&#233;faillant il y a un mois : mon syst&#232;me se figeait, et j'&#233;tais en pleine p&#233;riode de r&#233;vision....

Je suis donc all&#233; acheter un dd neuf de 60 go / 5400 tr Western Digital: j'aurais bien craqu&#233; pour un 7200, mais &#231;a d&#233;passait les 100 euros, je trouvais l'investissement un peu trop important pour une machine de 3 ans, d'autant plus que j'ai un 250 Go externe en 7200 tr.

75 euros plus tard, et trois heures de montage/d&#233;montage (achat d'un clef allen comprise, c'est fou le nombre de vis diff&#233;rentes qu'il y a sur cette machine !), une petite heure de clonage de mon syst&#232;me (eh, oui ! heureusement, je sauvegardais r&#233;guli&#232;rement mon syst&#232;me sur mon dd externe) plus tard, me voil&#224; avec un ibook &#224; nouveau op&#233;rationnel, et donc la capacit&#233; a doubl&#233;.

Le dd est absolument silencieux ; les tests sous xbench sont sans appel car il y a un facteur 2 entre les deux disques. Je ne vois pas vraiment la diff&#233;rence en termes de performances car j'ai un ibook G4 de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration : la machine est quelque peu poussive du fait du manque de m&#233;moire cache, mais elle est fiable et fait tourner ce dont j'ai besoin, je suis donc satisfait.

Lors du d&#233;montage, il faut effectivement faire tr&#232;s attention car tous les &#233;l&#233;ments sont entrelac&#233;s : il faut absolument ranger les diff&#233;rentes vis (j'ai utilis&#233; un bac &#224; gla&#231;ons, qui contient une dzaine d'emplacements), suivre &#224; la lettre les recommandations des notices que l'on trouve sur powerbook-fr.com par exemple (imprimer la notice), et &#234;tre patient, car le d&#233;montage ne suporte pas que l'on s'&#233;nerve, les pi&#232;ces sont somme toute fragiles.


----------



## Zyrol (4 Décembre 2006)

Emmanuelion a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> pour ma part, j'ai changé mon dd défaillant il y a un mois : mon système se figeait, et j'étais en pleine période de révision....
> 
> ...




Bravo à toi  

il est clair que le changement de disque apporte un plus indéniable. Si tu as réussi à démonter un ibook, tu as même de demonter n'importe quel portable !
Le powerbook à coté c'est une partie de plaisir...


----------



## nicolasf (5 Décembre 2006)

Je réfléchis à l'idée de faire changer le disque dur, même si je pense de plus en plus économiser pour acheter un Macbook.

En tout cas, je me suis renseigné dans un Apple Center, Tryo, rue Monge (dans le 5ème - à Paris, au fait) pour avoir une idée du prix. Voici les résultats : 200 tout compris. Il y a donc la main d'oeuvre et un disque dur 80 go 5400 t/m. J'ai ensuite demandé si c'était possible qu'ils fassent juste le changement (j'apporte moi-même le disque) et bien sûr : il faut compter une heure de boulot, soit 80.

J'avoue être étonné sur l'estimation du temps (une heure, ça me parait peu). Mais par contre, leur offre tout compris, c'est carrément de l'arnaque ! La marge qui est faite sur la pièce elle-même, c'est fou !

Sinon, au vu du travail, 80 ne me parait pas démesuré. Mais bon, 4 jours d'immobilisation aussi... 

Enfin, si ça intéresse quelqu'un, voilà. Je n'ai aucune idée sur la qualité du travail mais c'est une boutique reconnue par Apple.

Pour ma part, je pense faire patienter en l'état mon ibook jusqu'à la fin de l'année (scolaire) et alors le revendre pour un Macbook.


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> J'avoue être étonné sur l'estimation du temps (une heure, ça me parait peu). Mais par contre, leur offre tout compris, c'est carrément de l'arnaque ! La marge qui est faite sur la pièce elle-même, c'est fou !



Une heure, cela me parait crédible entre les mains d'un technicien expérimenté. Pour la marge, je crois savoir que c'est courant...


----------



## nicolasf (6 Décembre 2006)

Je suppose en effet, les prix doivent être à peu près égaux partout...


----------



## colbosc (13 Décembre 2006)

au havre, je viens de faire changer le DD de mon ibook G4 de 2003, un 30Go grillé, pour un samsung 40Go 5 400 à 56 
chez info-media.biz, on me demandait un forfait de 25 mais ils ne l'avaient jamais fait et j'ai payé finalement 45 (seulement)
le travail est bien fait avec 1 ou 2 traces et surtout la machine transfigurée
je crois que mes autres macs vont y passer aussi...


----------



## debarnalex (17 Décembre 2006)

Salut a tous,
Pour noel je voudrais reparer le ibook de ma copine.Je pensais acheter un dd:

Seagate 120Go 7200 RPM S-ATA (Barracuda 7200.7)

Quelqu'un a t'il entendu parler de ce disque dur?
et surtout est il compatible avec un ibook G4?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide
a bientot


----------



## Zyrol (17 Décembre 2006)

debarnalex a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> Pour noel je voudrais reparer le ibook de ma copine.Je pensais acheter un dd:
> 
> Seagate 120Go 7200 RPM S-ATA (Barracuda 7200.7)
> ...



Pas bon...

L'interface dans l'ibook G4 est une IDE et non une SATA.


----------



## debarnalex (17 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pas bon...
> 
> L'interface dans l'ibook G4 est une IDE et non une SATA.



merci


----------



## debarnalex (17 Décembre 2006)

sinon j'ai trouver ça:

Hitachi 160Go 7200rpm cinemastar UDMA133 7K160

est ce que celui la est compatible? 
n'est pas un peu trop gros pour un simple ibook G4?

merci


----------



## tonher (23 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite au changement de DD sur un iBook G4 1.33 Gh je suis passé à un 160 Go, je n'arrive pas à installer Tiger, sur l'écran le point ?  clignotte et le lecteur de dvd refuse de le prendre, quelle manip me reste-il pour forcer la lecture.
A+


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2007)

tonher a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite au changement de DD sur un iBook G4 1.33 Gh je suis passé à un 160 Go, je n'arrive pas à installer Tiger, sur l'écran le point ?  clignotte et le lecteur de dvd refuse de le prendre, quelle manip me reste-il pour forcer la lecture.
> A+



Ben c'est normal que le ? clignote, puisqu'aucun OS n'est installé sur ce DD.

Redémarre depuis le CD d'installation, en maintenant la touche C enfoncée. Puis après avoir choisi la langue, va dans l'utilitaire de disque et formate le DD en HFS+. Puis installe Tiger.


----------



## dvd (23 Juillet 2007)

j'ai remplac&#233; le disque dur d'origine de mon iBook (60 4200 tr/min) par un Hitachi 120 Go 5400. j'en suis satisfait. il ne fait pas de bruit, l'acc&#232;s aux donn&#233;es se fait un chouia plus vite que l'ancien et surtout: j'ai gagn&#233; de la place (mon objectif principal en fait). Format&#233;, il fait 111 Go.
pour le d&#233;montage, j'ai voulu faire moi m&#234;me. alors un conseil: imprimez les tutoriaux... pour le remontage c'est peu casse gueule... j'ai perdu quelques vis ici ou l&#224;... hum  
tant que ca fonctionne


----------



## tonher (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut divoli,

C'est ce que j'essaie de faire, j'ai le dvd Install Mac OS X Tiger V 10.4.6 Invludes Xcode 2 et le lecteur refuse de booter dessus, le dvd est refusé, la je suis complétement perdu  

A+


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2007)

Le DVD te parait en bon &#233;tat ? Il n'y pas de traces de doigts ou autres dessus ? Pas de rayures ? 

Je suppose que c'est bien le DVD fourni &#224; l'origine avec ton iBook...


Refus&#233;, &#231;a veut dire quoi ? Que tu n'arrives m&#234;me pas &#224; l'ins&#233;rer, ou qu'il le recrache de suite ?


----------



## tonher (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut divoli,

Le DVD est neuf, je l'ai acheté ici:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120142655312&rd=1&rd=1

Quand je l'introduis il est recraché de suite, même pas le temps de le lire.
Je suis une buse sur Mac, mais j'ai quand même 15 ans de Windows et une larme de  Linux mais la je pige pas.

A+


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2007)

Si tu as acheté un DVD de couleur grise, c'est cuit.

Si tu as acheté un DVD de couleur noire, avec une version de l'OS antérieure à celle fournie avec ton iBook, c'est cuit.

Ton iBook a été fourni avec quelle version de l'OS (Panther ou Tiger) ? Pourquoi n'utilises tu pas le DVD fourni avec ton ordi ?


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2007)

tonher a dit:


> Salut divoli,
> 
> Le DVD est neuf, je l'ai achet&#233; ici:
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=120142655312&rd=1&rd=1
> ...



  Si c'est exactement ce DVD (c'est-&#224;-dire si les caract&#233;ristiquees sont exactement celles indiqu&#233;es), il devrait permettre l'installation.

L&#224;, je s&#232;che. C'est toi qui a chang&#233; le DD ?


----------



## dvd (23 Juillet 2007)

eventuellement faire une image disque de tiger?


----------



## tonher (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

J'ai changé moi-même le DD, aurais-je mal reconnecté les différents câbles ?

A+


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2007)

Je ne sais pas, mais c'est possible.

Tu peux &#233;ventuellement aller voir ou poser la question sur le forum de ce site, beaucoup plus sp&#233;cialis&#233; dans les portables Apple.

Je te met un lien vers la partie consacr&#233;e &#224; l'iBook G4.
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=34&sid=08acfa65e83f386a52a311daa13d3ed3



Ceci dit, tu ne m'as pas r&#233;pondu. Je ne sais toujours pas si tu as essay&#233; de formater ce DD en utilisant le DVD d'origine...


----------



## tonher (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut divoli,

Je n'ai plus le dvd d'origine c'est pourquoi j'en ai acheté un autre, demain je démonte tout pour vérifier que tout est en ordre.
Merci pour le lien, eux aussi je les sollicite sur le même problème.

A+


----------



## tonher (24 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Ce matin émontage puis remontage mais suite à une érreur dans la taille des vis du boitier supérieur au niveau du lecteur de DVD, ces vis étant trop longues, elles dépassent et forcement  le DVD de l'OS  est rayé  , 3 petites rayures, je ne sais pas si il est fichu mais l'iBook refuse de prendre le DVD, toujours le même problème.
Je crois que tout ça va finir chez le réparateur mais il commence à me couter la peau des fesses ou en piéces détachées sur le net.

A+


----------



## Tam.Tam (24 Juillet 2007)

Hello!

Laisse tomber, c'est normal que ton DVD ne passe pas si tu as acheté la version 10,4,6 c'est une version Intel, bref ça ne passe que sur les macbook et macbookpro...
La version DVD de Tiger qui est utilisable sur un ibook qui a un processeur power PC, c'est un DVD avec la version 10,4,2.

Voilà @+


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2007)

Tam.Tam a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Laisse tomber, c'est normal que ton DVD ne passe pas si tu as acheté la version 10,4,6 c'est une version Intel, bref ça ne passe que sur les macbook et macbookpro...
> La version DVD de Tiger qui est utilisable sur un ibook qui a un processeur power PC, c'est un DVD avec la version 10,4,2.
> ...



Qu'est-ce que tu racontes, comme ânerie ?


----------



## Tam.Tam (24 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour "annerie" &#231;a fait toujours plaisir!      

Ce que je tentais d'expliquer &#224; notre amis qui gal&#232;re pour la r&#233;instal de son OS est que, certains CDs vendus sur ebay et notamment des versions 10.4.6 s'av&#232;rent &#234;tre des versions ne tournant que sur les machines Intel (peut etre des copies non officielles en l'occurence) ...bref apr&#232;s si mon avis ne te plait pas, pas la peine d'&#234;tre d&#233;sagr&#233;able....


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2007)

Cher ami, 

J'ai d'abord pens&#233; tout comme toi, jusqu'&#224; ce que Tonher mette ce lien (je suppose que c'est le DVD qu'il a achet&#233
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=120142655312&rd=1&rd=1

Le DVD est de couleur noir, de plus clairement indiqu&#233; comme &#233;tant une licence universelle : donc uniquement pour les Mac PPC.

Les DVD fourni avec les MacIntel sont forc&#233;ment livr&#233;s &#224; l'origine, donc gris.

Je ne peux que me fier &#224; ce que dit Tonher.

Relis mes propos sur cette page (notamment les posts 204 et 205), tu y verras une coh&#233;rence quand &#224; l'ensemble de mes propos. 


Donc Tonher, si tu peux confirmer la couleur de ce DVD...


----------



## tonher (25 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Le DVD est bien noir, mais le problème vient d'ailleurs, et la je cale

A+


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2007)

Et tu n'as rien essayé sur le forum que je t'ai indiqué ?


----------



## tonher (25 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Biensur que oui, mais pas mieux, je pars vendredi en vacances, je verai en Septembre, si je n'y arrive pas ou vente en piéces détachées ou réparateur mais ça va couter  

A+


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2007)

Il faudrait demander un devis.

Sinon un macbook, sur le refurb par exemple...


----------



## rizoto (10 Août 2007)

Pour le démontage (et le remontage) de l'ibook, quelles sont les outils nécessaires?

Sur macway, il y a 2 disques de 160 gigas intéressants :

un WD à 84 euros
un Hitachi à 109 euros

Ils ont les mêmes perf : 5400trs/min et 8 Mo de cache.

Les travelstar d'hitachi ont semble t'il fait leur preuves, mais la différence de prix est elle justifiée?


----------



## lamidenis (26 Août 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Pour le démontage (et le remontage) de l'ibook, quelles sont les outils nécessaires?
> 
> Sur macway, il y a 2 disques de 160 gigas intéressants :
> 
> ...



Bonne question ! La réponse m'intéresse également...


----------



## Madxav (15 Septembre 2007)

Mon disque s'étant récemment pris pour Yves Duteil (ça le démange, il fait "gratte-gratte"), il ne fait plus grand chose ...
La discussion datant de 2005, je me demandais pourquoi on ne trouve presque plus de DD avec 16Mo de cache ...
Les DD à 7200tr/mn ont-ils fait des progrès depuis 2005 ?
En gros, les conseils de 2005 restent-ils valables (plutôt un DD à 5400tr/mn et 16Mo qu'un à 7200tr/mn et 8Mo) ? L'important pour moi est que l'ibook reste fidèle à lui-même (silencieux, autonome et froid).
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tox (15 Septembre 2007)

Pour le silence et la dissipation, il faut te tourner vers les essais que l'on trouve sur le net. En effet, chaque disque a ses particularités et ce n'est pas uniquement la vitesse qui déterminera les nuisances sonores ou caloriques.

Pour l'autonomie, il est fort probable qu'un composant de 2007 soit moins gourmand qu'un composant de 2005. Bref, actuellement, la différence de consommation doit être marginal entre les deux vitesses.

A ta place, en 2007, je me tournerais vers un modèle 7200 tours.

PS : j'aime bien la référence Yves Duteil


----------



## lamidenis (15 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Pour le démontage (et le remontage) de l'ibook, quelles sont les outils nécessaires?
> 
> Sur macway, il y a 2 disques de 160 gigas intéressants :
> 
> ...



UP


----------



## Madxav (17 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Pour le silence et la dissipation, il faut te tourner vers les essais que l'on trouve sur le net. En effet, chaque disque a ses particularités et ce n'est pas uniquement la vitesse qui déterminera les nuisances sonores ou caloriques.
> 
> Pour l'autonomie, il est fort probable qu'un composant de 2007 soit moins gourmand qu'un composant de 2005. Bref, actuellement, la différence de consommation doit être marginal entre les deux vitesses.
> 
> ...




Donc c'est Hitachi les bienplusmieux, si j'ai bien lu ...


----------



## lamidenis (18 Septembre 2007)

Madxav a dit:


> Donc c'est Hitachi les bienplusmieux, si j'ai bien lu ...



Mais qu'as-tu lu ? 

Et au fait, c'est quelle taille de tournevis Torx qu'il faut pour démonter le DD de l'ibook ?


----------



## Madxav (18 Septembre 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> Chuuuuut, c'est ce qu'il m'est arrivé la première fois, l'iBook est resté toute la nuit en vrac le temps que le matin arrive pour que j'aille acheter le TORX taille 8.



J'ai lu les forums et les docs des marchands tels macway (mais bon, c'est peut-être pas super objectif, d'où ma question ici à des gens qui ont tenté l'expérience).


----------



## lamidenis (18 Septembre 2007)

Madxav a dit:


> J'ai lu les forums et les docs des marchands tels macway (mais bon, c'est peut-être pas super objectif, d'où ma question ici à des gens qui ont tenté l'expérience).



Zobi j'ai des torx taille 9 et +

ça commence à me soûler cette histoire de démontage ! :hein:


----------



## Madxav (20 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un(e) a-til(elle) un disque dur Samsung SpinPoint M ? Quelle est votre niveau de satisfaction ? Le top serait un petit comparatif entre ce DD et le Travelstar 7k100 d'Hitachi ... 
Sainclou vérimeutch !


----------



## takamac (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,


Mon disque dur a laché et je me suis lancé dans le manip malgré mes doigts carrés.
Bon évidemment ça a foiré...  

Le truc, c'est que:
- je ne vois pas du tout le disque quand je redémarre
- je n'ai plus non plus de trackpad

Je pense qu'il va falloir que je redémonte le tout.

Mais en attendant je pige pas la dernière étape du tutoriel: "Débranchez le connecteur IDE de lautre coté de la carte mère." 
Ca sert à quoi ? Ca peut expliquer mon problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2007)

Les connecteur IDE, en gros ce sont  lles extrémité du cable (la nappe) qui relie le disque dur à la carte mère.

Donc il faut le rebrancher pour que ca fonctionne...

Pareil pour le track pad, vérifie qu'il soit bien branché lors du démontage


----------



## takamac (15 Octobre 2007)

Pour le trackpad, je pense l'avoir rebranché (le connecteur vers le milieu de la machine). Faudra que je vérifie 

Pour le connecteur IDE, ce que je pige pas, c'est la dernière photo à la fin du tutoriel à cette adresse:
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html?page=5 

Moi pour le disque, j'ai débranché du disque dur la grande barrette noire au bout de la nappe  (celle avec toutes les 2 rangées d'aiguilles) et je l'ai rebranchée sur le nouveau. C'est pas suffisant ?


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2007)

c'est suffisant


----------



## Tox (15 Octobre 2007)

Mais après, il faut le formater avec Utilitaire de disque...


----------



## takamac (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci rizoto.  

J'ai donc plus qu'à tout redémonter et à voir ce qui va pas.


----------



## takamac (15 Octobre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Mais après, il faut le formater avec Utilitaire de disque...



Le problème, c'est que le disque n'apparaît pas dans "Utilitaire de disque".

J'avour que je suis quand même un peu inquiet :rose:


----------



## Tox (15 Octobre 2007)

Bon, je vais écrire un truc que jamais je n'admettrai par la suite :

Il y a bien longtemps sur Amiga, j'ai été confronté à un problème de reconnaissance de disque dur. La solution, après moult essais, consistait à effectivement débrancher la nappe des deux côtés (disque et contrôleur).

Il n'y a rien d'explicable dans cette (més)aventure. C'est pourquoi ce message s'autodétruira dans dis secondes.

La vérité est ailleurs...


----------



## takamac (18 Octobre 2007)

La suite de mes aventures.

J'ai donc commencé à re-démonter mon ibook et je me suis vite aperçu que je n'avais pas rebranché le connecte IDE sur la carte-mère  (en fait, je ne l'avais pas débranché volontairement non plus lors du 1er montage).

Je pense donc que ça va régler mon pbm de disque dur. Mais j'hésite à continuer le démontage pour régler le second pbm: le trackpad qui ne fonctionne plus.

D'où ma question (sans doute naïve) : est-ce que le fait d'avoir reconnecté le connecteur IDE peut avoir réglé aussi mon problème de trackpad ?

(qu'est-ce que je ferais sans vous ?  )


----------



## Tox (18 Octobre 2007)

Non, il s'agit de deux périphériques indépendants.


----------



## SITRALE (17 Octobre 2009)

bonjoir à tous, 

voila je fai remonter ce fil car je vais bientot mettre les mains dans un iBook G4 pour lui redonner vie...

outre une carte airport, 1G de RAM et un 10.4 Uni, je voudrais peutetre installer un nouveau disque ! ! 

Quest ce que je peu mettre, au jour d'aujourdhui, de mieux dans un iBook G4 ? (plutot en 7200 tpm et 16Mo de cache au moins... ) 

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## rizoto (17 Octobre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> bonjoir à tous,
> 
> voila je fai remonter ce fil car je vais bientot mettre les mains dans un iBook G4 pour lui redonner vie...
> 
> ...



un 7200 dans un ibook, pas sûr que ce soit très utile.


----------



## SITRALE (17 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> un 7200 dans un ibook, pas sûr que ce soit très utile.



5400 alors...

S.


----------



## jerG (18 Octobre 2009)

5400 c'est ce qu'il y aura de mieux pour un iBook G4. Il est difficile de trouver un 7200 tr/min qui ne soit pas SATA (il faut un ATA pour l'iBook).


----------



## SITRALE (18 Octobre 2009)

jerG a dit:


> 5400 c'est ce qu'il y aura de mieux pour un iBook G4. Il est difficile de trouver un 7200 tr/min qui ne soit pas SATA (il faut un ATA pour l'iBook).




roger that...donc un 5400 tpm...c'est quoi la taille des diqsue iBook ? qu'est ce quon trouve de mieu au ni-veau de la memoire cache actuellement ? etc ?

S.


----------



## pickwick (18 Octobre 2009)

Tu trouveras essentiellement en ATA - 2,5" des disques de marque Samsung , Seagate et Western sur des sites comme Macway, Rueducommerce ou Pixmania. Prévoir environ 48 euros pour un 160 Go.


----------



## jerG (18 Octobre 2009)

Disque dur 2"5 IDE/PATA, 5400 rpm - 8 Mo de cache. Pour la capacité ça va dépendre de la marque mais elle sera limitée à 250/320 Go au maximum. D'autant que les disques PATA se font rares. 

À l'heure actuelle seul Samsung (1 modèle à 160 Go) et Western Digital (80 Go-250 Go et 320 Go) proposent des disques pouvant aller sur un "vieux" portable comme l'iBook.

Le Samsung tourne autour des 45-50  et les WD 250/320 Go sont autour 70-80  (chez Macway et Grobill).

Niveau performance pour être passer du 4200 rpm d'origine (30 Go - Toshiba ou Hitachi , je ne sais plus...) à un Samsung 40 Go, 5400 rpm - 8 Mo de cache (en 2006), ça donne un petit coup de fouet et c'est surtout plus silencieux. Les derniers disques durs sont peut-être légèrement plus performants...


----------



## SITRALE (25 Octobre 2009)

Fogi a dit:


> Yes. J'ai démonté mon iBook G4 1 Ghz pour remplacer le DD 4200 par un 60 Go à 5400 seulement mais avec 16 Mo de cache...



Bon je peu trouver de la grande capacité genre 250G à 320 G mais sur du 16Mo de memoire cache ? 

S.


----------



## SITRALE (27 Octobre 2009)

*2.5" IDE-PATA 250gb 8M cache Western Digital WD2500BEVE*


ca sent bon ca ou pas ? 

S.


----------



## pickwick (27 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est un bon disque pour ton ibook G4.


----------



## SITRALE (27 Octobre 2009)

Cool ! J'achete ! 

Une petite idée pour un tuto bien foutu et si possible en image pour l'install ? 

Merci d'avance. 

S.


----------



## pickwick (27 Octobre 2009)

Voilà.... merci Google !
http://www.mactronique.com/products/ibookg4/files/ibookg4.pdf


----------



## Chicano (13 Mars 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Tu trouveras essentiellement en ATA - 2,5" des disques de marque Samsung , Seagate et Western sur des sites comme Macway, Rueducommerce ou Pixmania. Prévoir environ 48 euros pour un 160 Go.




Bonjour ,

J'aimerais faire le point sur le type de dd que l'on peut installer dans son iBook G4
a force d'attendre, le mien semble avoir claqué  

disque 22 ????
ATA  ou PATA  ou autre ?????

7200 trmn ??  ou  uniquement 5200 trmn ???

Merci de vos précisions


----------



## SITRALE (15 Mars 2010)

Chicano a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'aimerais faire le point sur le type de dd que l'on peut installer dans son iBook G4
> a force d'attendre, le mien semble avoir claqué
> ...



*2.5" IDE-PATA 250gb 8M cache Western Digital WD2500BEVE

Ca rocks  

S.
*


----------



## Jacques L (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Je viens de changer le DD de mon ibook grâce à http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html il y a des différences entre les photos et mon modèles, mais je m'en suis sorti (au bout d'au moins 3 heures ). J'ai mis un 160 Go et tout marche comme sur des roulettes, mais je me retrouve avec un foutu méga problème, impossible de restaurer ni à partir d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine, ni d'un clône fait sur Snow Leopard ni d'un d'un autre ordi par câble en firewire.

Nouvelle baffe, le 10.5.8 je l'ai installé à partir d'un DVD noir/violet générique toute machine, mais qui ne comprend pas ilife. Question si j'achète un ilife familial que j'installe sur mes macbook, et sur ce ibook est-ce que je pourrai à ce moment-là récupérer ma photothèque?
Merci d'avance


----------



## tsss (29 Avril 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> ... mais je m'en suis sorti (au bout d'au moins 3 heures ).



Bha, c'est pas du temps de perdu hein, et puis tant que tous fonctionnent 



Jacques L a dit:


> . impossible de restaurer ni à partir d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine ...



Même en récupérant la sauvegarde Time Machine directement lors de l'installation de Léopard ?


----------



## Jacques L (30 Avril 2010)

Non il refuse de restaurer sur léopard une sauvegarde TM effectuée en snow léopard. Mais je suis en train de m'en sortir en copiant un à un les fichiers dont j'ai besoin, et là ça marche


----------



## Radioonair (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

j'aurais une série de petites questions à soumettre à des connaisseurs : j'ai cherché dans le forum sans trouver précisémment de réponses à mes interrogations - je m'excuse par avance si je suis passé à côté.

Le contexte : un vieil Ibook G4 12' 1,2 Ghz sous Léopard dont je vais changer moi-même le DD d'origine et la Ram de 256 Mo, pour les remplacer par une barrette Corsair 1Go et un DD WesternDigital 160 Go compatibles (le matos est déjà commandé, ainsi qu'un boîtier DD externe USB pour pouvoir réutiliser mon DD d'origine.) Je n'ai jamais fait ce type de manipulations sur un portable, mais je pense m'en sortir en me procurant les bon outils et en m'armant de patience et de sérénité.

Mes questions : je souhaite, si possible, conserver mes données.
- Ai-je la possibilité, avant de démonter la bécane, de formater le DD de 160 Go (grace au boitier externe en USB) et de "copier" ou recréer dessus l'image de mon DD d'origine pour que le mac, après l'installation de ce DD, redémarre comme si de rien n'était ? 
 - Sachant qu'entre temps, j'aurais changé la Ram, cela ne va-t-il pas poser des problèmes de compatibilité ?
 - Sinon, si j'installe mon DD vierge et que je relance l'installation de Leopard, je sais que je peux importer des données à un moment : est-ce que cette procédure est fiable ? Est ce qu'il est possible d'importer des données depuis mon DD d'origine monté sur le boitier externe et connécté en USB ? Et qu'advient-il des différents comptes (dont le compte administrateur), des données Itunes (importations et achats de musique, applis Iphone, etc.), des mails, est-ce que je ne risque pas de perdre des choses en route ? 
 - Qu'est-il le plus judicieux de faire finalement ?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2010)

Radioonair;6407311
- Ai-je la possibilité a dit:
			
		

> Oui sans soucis avec CCC ou Superduper. tu fais un clone de ton disque et le tour est joue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Radioonair (26 Août 2010)

Merci bien pour tes réponses rizoto.

Je crois que je vais opter pour une installation + récup, ne serait-ce par curiosité, pour voir comment et jusqu'à quel point ça fonctionne.
Donc concernant la migration de données, tu peux me confirmer que je récupererai en théorie ma musique, mes mails, mon trousseau d'accès, etc. ? Est-ce que dans ce genre de procédure, il n'y a pas des problèmes de droits d'accées sur les fichiers, dossiers récupérés ? En gros, est-ce que ça fonctionne plutôt bien ou est-ce un plan un peu galère (sachant notamment que j'ai 2 sessions, une pour moi - si je rame pour moi, c'est pas grave -, une pour ma femme - si par malheur elle n'a plus accès à ses données, je t'explique pas la crise...) ?

Merci.


----------



## Jacques L (26 Août 2010)

Peu importe ton choix copie de clone ou récupération des données, c'est fiable. Ma préférence irait à une installation propre puis récupération des données, il y a juste un bémol, certains logiciels comme Xpress ou ProLexis te demanderont probablement un numéro d'installation à demander à l'éditeur dans le cas d'une récupération. Si tu n'as pas perdu les n° de licence ou si tu n'est pas concerné, c'est la manière que je préfèrerais.

Dans le cas du clone tes réglages seront identiques à avant, dans le cas de la récupération il faudra en refaire une partie à partir des préférences, genre heure, finder, dock, rien de bien ennuyeux.


----------



## Radioonair (27 Août 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'opte pour la clean install + récup de données.
Reste à commencer quand-même par le plus gros morceau, à savoir démonter ma vieille bécane...


----------



## Jacques L (27 Août 2010)

voici quelques endroits où tu peux trouver des renseignements 
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19.html
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Browse/Mac
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_astuces.html​


----------



## Radioonair (27 Août 2010)

Merci bien. En effet, j'avais déjà repéré ces sites. Je crois que j'imprimerai un tuto et que je scotcherai les éléments démontés à chaque étape de la procédure, histoire de ne rien perdre, parce qu'il semble y avoir de nombreuses vis.


----------



## Jacques L (27 Août 2010)

C'est vrai, il y en a un drôle de paquet avec des petits pièges, des vis identiques mais de longueur différentes alors c'est vrai, il vaut mieux avoir repéré où chacune va. Mais rien de bien difficile, un peu de soin et du calme et tout va bien


----------



## Radioonair (6 Septembre 2010)

Bon, voilà quelques nouvelles : pour le remplacement du DD et de la RAM, tout s'est bien passé. Le démontage m'a pris pas mal de temps, d'une part parce que je n'avais de bons outils, d'autre part parce que je ne l'avais jamais fait (et effectivement, le déclipsage du capot inférieur est délicat - j'ai un tout petit peu abimé le plastique.)
J'ai utilisé le tuto d'Ifixit, certes en anglais, mais très précis, donc précieux. 
Il suffit d'être très bien organisé - je me suis servi d'un bac à glaçons pour stocker toutes les vis...
Le remontage a été beaucoup plus rapide (1h30 maxi.)
Lors de la réinstallation de Léopard, j'ai importé mes données depuis mon ancien DD monté en USB, et je dois dire que j'ai été bluffé par la fiabilité et l'efficacité de cette procédure.
Au final, je suis très satisfait de m'être lancé, mon vieil Ibook n'est pas devenu une bête de compétition, mais il est tout de même un peu plus rapide, il rame bien moins et j'ai beaucoup gagné en confort d'utilisation (espace sur le DD et réactivité de l'ensemble.)
Je suggère donc cette évolution à toutes celles et tous ceux qui ne voudraient ou ne pourraient pas encore investir dans un MB, ça en vaut la peine.
Et un gros merci aux forumeurs qui ont pris le temps de me répondre et de me conseiller.


----------



## Jacques L (6 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai j'avais oublié de préciser qu'une petite trousse à outils spécialisée est d'une aide précieuse. :rose:
Au nom de tous les forumeurs, je te remercie, ça fait toujours plaisir de rendre service, et que nos petites astuces peuvent aider quelqu'un.


----------

